# ZENITH of CALIFORNIA-BALLER RAFFLE



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

25 TICKETS $100.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER 

INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYPAL OR CREDITCARD
OR MONEYORDER WHEN I RECIEVE I WILL CONTACT YOU THROUGH PM AND YOU CAN CHOOSE YOUR NUMBER 

PLEASE PUT THE NUMBERS YOU WANT TO PLAY AND SCREEN NAME IN THE PAYPAL MEMO</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>IF YOU ARE PAYING BY CREDIT CARD PM ME
NAME 
ADDRESS 
PHONE # 
CC#
EXP DATE
CVS #


----------



## 1938_MASTER




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

25 NUMBERS $100 EACH


----------



## 76monte1

can i just mail you a check for the numbers i want?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

yes


----------



## My98Lincoln

ttTOP, dAMN GOIN TO SEE WHOS BALLIN... :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

NOT ME, I WILL WAIT FOR THE NEXT FREE RAFFLE FOR PARTICIPATING IN OTHER RAFFLES :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

IF THIS ONE DOSENT MOVE WELL DO A LIL SOMETHING ELSE


----------



## TWEEDY

DAMN.... Theres gonna be some deep pockets in here.


----------



## 29775

do i get a lifetime supply of zeniths if i win :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme

fuck I want to play so badd but have the worse fuckin luck....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

as soon as half sell im in :biggrin:


----------



## rayray73

post pic with engraving on the rims, thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Jul 4 2008, 10:37 AM~11012230
> *do i get a lifetime supply of zeniths if i win :biggrin:
> *


YES THEN WE HAVE TO KILL YOU


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 5 2008, 11:40 PM~11020074
> *YES THEN WE HAVE TO KILL YOU
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## rayray73

how many have sold?


----------



## bangbackbumper

paid for #23.....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## bangbackbumper

ttt


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

COME ON FAM ILL THROW IN A FREE KEYCHAIN FOR EVERY # BOUGHT


----------



## bangbackbumper

come on, it's not a grand......$100 for a chance to win them ANY WAY YOU WANT EM.....dang, and a keychain?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

YEP


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## BigPoppa78

Damn I might wanna get in on this raffle too.....but man I've spent a grip of money and still haven't won.... :angry: 

Let's see what happens to Raffle #14 then I'll decide


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Jul 12 2008, 08:10 PM~11074131
> *Damn I might wanna get in on this raffle too.....but man I've spent a grip of money and still haven't won.... :angry:
> 
> Let's see what happens to Raffle #14 then I'll decide
> *


Just think like this... were helpin a fellow rider out. I think that way everytime i lose.


----------



## BigPoppa78

TTT for the homie JD.....dibs on the last # left on this raffle


----------



## dirty_duece




----------



## bangbackbumper




----------



## bangbackbumper

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy

paypal payment sent for #9

anyone else going in on this???


----------



## Chevillacs

I will in a couple of weeks if its still on....TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## supercoolguy

TTT!!!


----------



## supercoolguy

i dont get it, everyones screen name says ballin, pimpin or big money... so put your duckits up. lets do this damn thing!


----------



## bangbackbumper

:roflmao: no shit, so true


----------



## supercoolguy

TTT


----------



## bangbackbumper

so is anyone else gonna get in on this or what?


----------



## supercoolguy

well this is going nowhere fast. whats up zenith?!?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 2 2008, 02:21 AM~10995329
> *
> 
> YOU GET  13 INCH OR 14 INCH ZENITH WIRE WHEELS
> ANY FUCKIN WAY YOU WANT THEM ANY FUCKIN WAY GOLD CHROME POWDER COATED MAYBE EVEN ENGRAVED OR PATTERNED
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you will send them to David Renteria for engraving ill buy the other 23 numbers. :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

bla bla bla


----------



## JasonJ

My bad.... "supercoolguy". :roflmao:


----------



## supercoolguy

well put your money up...its only a hundred bucks ladys


----------



## bangbackbumper

alright, seriously....thousands of people on here and 23 of them don't have $100 to spare? tell all your girlfriends to pay to get their own nails done this week and get in on this....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bangbackbumper

ttt


----------



## Str8crazy80

if we dont win can the 100 bucks go towards a future set for ourselfs


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

YOU MEAN IF THE RAFFLE DONT GO DOWN

YES IT CAN


----------



## supercoolguy

What?!?. His willing to do that and thats still not enough to convince people. But i guess if you can't pony up 1 c-note, you'll never put up 20 of them.


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

PAYMENT SENT FOR 3....AND ........18


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

DAMN BROTHA I FEEL LIKE I GOT ROBBED ON THAT SIX DOLLAR RAFFLE I KNOW IT HAPPEND AWILE BACK BUT IT WENT QUICK COULDNT EVEN GET IN ON IT SO WHEN AND IF U DO THAT AGAIN GIVE ME THE HEADS UP CAUSE UVE BEEN MAKEN A KILLING OFF OF ME.........LOL SO LETS TRY THIS BALLER 1 NOW..........


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TTT


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Aug 5 2008, 10:52 PM~11271133
> *DAMN BROTHA I FEEL LIKE I GOT ROBBED ON THAT SIX DOLLAR RAFFLE I KNOW IT HAPPEND  AWILE BACK BUT IT WENT QUICK COULDNT EVEN GET IN ON IT SO WHEN AND IF U DO THAT AGAIN GIVE ME THE HEADS UP CAUSE UVE BEEN MAKEN A KILLING OFF OF ME.........LOL SO LETS TRY THIS BALLER 1 NOW..........
> *


yep i missed it to but jd is the man.these raffles are the shit know i just need to win one the wife is starting to trip :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 29 2008, 06:33 PM~11209149
> *If you will send them to David Renteria for engraving ill buy the other 23 numbers.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

:0


----------



## supercoolguy

now thats what im talkin about. TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TTT


----------



## bangbackbumper

damn, its about time....


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

everyone on here claims baller status just about lets see what u got................


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Aug 6 2008, 08:52 PM~11279387
> *everyone on here claims baller status just about lets see what u got................
> *


not a baller but i will definitely be in on this one


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## kansasfull

is this one over or are there still #s left


----------



## bangbackbumper

21 numbers left


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

tothetop


----------



## Str8crazy80

damm a hundred dollars is a lot of money. but i sure could use a set of zeniths. ima think about it


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

its only a bill homies.......................so break ur self and get in on this................


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WOW I CANT BELIEVE THIS IS MOVIN LIKE THIS


----------



## supercoolguy

yeah, the way this is going il be so old they'll have revoked my licence by the time i win.


----------



## bangbackbumper

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## supercoolguy

TTT


----------



## CapitalBailBonds

JD, 
just a thought but would you be willing to give these guys 4 numbers on raffle 15 in exchange for their numbers here???? 

Just a thought so we can do this moving


----------



## supercoolguy

ANY FUCKIN WAY YOU WANT THEM ANY FUCKIN WAY GOLD CHROME POWDER COATED MAYBE EVEN ENGRAVED OR PATTERNED is way better. il sit tight on this one. thx.


----------



## CapitalBailBonds

If its engraved or patterned i'll buy a ticket!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

25 TICKETS $100.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER 

INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYPAL OR CREDITCARD
OR MONEYORDER WHEN I RECIEVE I WILL CONTACT YOU THROUGH PM AND YOU CAN CHOOSE YOUR NUMBER 

PLEASE PUT THE NUMBERS YOU WANT TO PLAY AND SCREEN NAME IN THE PAYPAL MEMO</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>IF YOU ARE PAYING BY CREDIT CARD PM ME
NAME 
ADDRESS 
PHONE # 
CC#
EXP DATE
CVS #


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ttt


----------



## bangbackbumper

yeah, I'm good....I will wait till this fills also. 

People are buying 4 tickets for $25 each, still spending a bill and the odds are the same if you but 4 of the others.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

NAW IVE DONE IT BEFORE BUT THIS ONE IM GONNA LEAVE ALONE

GOOD LUCK IT WILL HAPPEN SOON JUST WATCH


----------



## Str8crazy80

fuck it i'm in!! i'm gonna send a money order in for this one


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy

TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ttt


----------



## bangbackbumper

ttt


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy

TTT. Can I at least get my keychain now?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

THATS A GRAT IDEAC PM ME YALL'S INFO AND ILL SHIL THEM OUT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

PM SENT AND TOTHETOP


----------



## soldierboy

i want in on this one wut numbers are left?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy

TTT


----------



## bangbackbumper

damn, alot of people running their mouths- but nobody is putting up the cash?


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

YEP YEP...........


----------



## supercoolguy

my turn. TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WOW SO MANY PEOPLE THAT WERE THROWNIG MONEY IN AND NOW NOTHING


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt


----------



## bangbackbumper

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT FOR ARE THE BALLERS


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## supercoolguy

what happened to the guy who said he was sending in his money order like a month ago... must of got lost in the mail.


----------



## supercoolguy

TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TTT


----------



## bangbackbumper

ttt


----------



## richiev64

when is the drawing? or are we all going to wait till it fills?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

25 TICKETS $100.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER 

INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYPAL OR CREDITCARD
OR MONEYORDER WHEN I RECIEVE I WILL CONTACT YOU THROUGH PM AND YOU CAN CHOOSE YOUR NUMBER 

PLEASE PUT THE NUMBERS YOU WANT TO PLAY AND SCREEN NAME IN THE PAYPAL MEMO</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>IF YOU ARE PAYING BY CREDIT CARD PM ME
NAME 
ADDRESS 
PHONE # 
CC#
EXP DATE
CVS #


----------



## LosOriginalesFL

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## LosOriginalesFL

ttt


----------



## bangbackbumper

come on...this should sell faster than crack did in the 80's


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bangbackbumper

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

MOVING :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## bangbackbumper

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy

TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ttt


----------



## JasonJ

Only 15 more spots available... hurry up and BUY! :happysad:


----------



## Mr Minnesota

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 7 2008, 11:29 PM~11544932
> *25 TICKETS $100.00 A TICKET
> PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER
> 
> YOU GET  13 INCH OR 14 INCH ZENITH WIRE WHEELS
> ANY FUCKIN WAY YOU WANT THEM ANY FUCKIN WAY GOLD CHROME POWDER COATED MAYBE EVEN ENGRAVED OR PATTERNED
> 
> *


I think if one of these was for sure then the spots would sell faster.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

There for sure depending what the winner wants and is plausable


----------



## JasonJ

Damn... fuckin Mr. Minnesota gonna buy the rest of em now! :0


----------



## bangbackbumper

good, then this will be ready to roll....my money has been in here for like the past two months


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Sep 19 2008, 07:07 PM~11647665
> *good, then this will be ready to roll....my money has been in here for like the past two months
> *


Ill buy your number for $50. :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ttt


----------



## bangbackbumper

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 19 2008, 06:31 PM~11648369
> *Ill buy your number for $50.  :biggrin:
> *


na, i aint complaining...just cant believe that people aren't buying in quicker


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Sep 20 2008, 07:49 AM~11650546
> *na, i aint complaining...just cant believe that people aren't buying in quicker
> *


Yea... i think alot of people are waiting to see if more people buy in first... i was, been watching it for a while now, but just decided to go ahead.... 

The board isnt far from being half full, so all those that are on the fence, come on over, the grass IS greener over here, lol.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 20 2008, 12:05 PM~11651535
> *Yea... i think alot of people are waiting to see if more people buy in first... i was, been watching it for a while now, but just decided to go ahead....
> 
> The board isnt far from being half full, so all those that are on the fence, come on over, the grass IS greener over here, lol.
> *


AINT THAT THE TRUTH :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TTT


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

#4


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy

TTT.


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

ttt


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ttt


----------



## JasonJ

Its Friday, you know you got paid today.... its time for you to get in on this!

*YEA YOU!!!*


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

24 hour special, $95/square if paid before 10pm Central time on 09/28/08...JD just PM me if anyone gets a square & I'll send you the difference. :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ttt


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

ttt


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Sep 27 2008, 08:50 PM~11716960
> *24 hour special, $85/square if paid before 10pm Central time on 09/28/08...JD just PM me if anyone gets a square & I'll send you the difference. :biggrin:  :yes:
> *



Make it 85 square fuck it


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S, lakewood_253


go ahead lakewood


----------



## lakewood_253

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Sep 28 2008, 10:01 AM~11719710
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S, lakewood_253
> go ahead lakewood
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

> _Originally posted by lakewood_253_@Sep 28 2008, 11:05 AM~11719728
> *:dunno:
> *


Seen you watchin, go ahead get in on it  :yes:


----------



## lakewood_253

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Sep 28 2008, 10:09 AM~11719743
> *Seen you watchin, go ahead get in on it    :yes:
> *


hmmm so how this work?$100 per number?


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

yeah 100/# but if you get'em before 10 tonight central time just send him 85 & I'll send him the difference. He takes Paypal his info is in his signature. Tell him what # you want in the message section of Paypal and reference Keychain #12 :biggrin: take a chance LOL


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

or raffle #15 is only 25/# with 2 chances to win all chrome Z's


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Sep 28 2008, 11:21 AM~11719805
> *or raffle #15 is only 25/# with 2 chances to win all chrome Z's
> *


MY NEW SPOKESMANNNN :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 28 2008, 11:29 AM~11719837
> *MY NEW SPOKESMANNNN  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: 

I may be taking a lil break from LayItLow coming up so just trying to get these 2 auctions moving before that happens. Here is my new Sig.

"Why fake the funk? For $25 you could replace the junk!" - Zenith Raffle #15


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Sep 28 2008, 11:41 AM~11719893
> *
> 
> "Why fake the funk? For $25 you could replace the junk!" - Zenith Raffle #15
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

TTT


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

mmm...

Fuck it, if other "shoe" companies do it I guess I'll close this last hour with the same offer...We'll turn this into the "Budget Baller" Raffle!!!

Since I am a man of my words I keep the other offer out there.

Option1: Buy 1 square for $85.00 - I'll take care of the other $15

Option2: Buy 2 squares for $150.00 (buy one get one half off :thumbsup: ) & i'll take care of the other $50.00

What's in it for me...not a damn thing, now someone take my money LMAO

Offers over Tonight at 10p Central Time!!!


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

People gonna sleep on this or what? :dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WTF YOUR CRAZY


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

maybe  but I'm good for it


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

Clocks ticking people


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

TTT


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

:biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

Fuck it 1 last offer, the next person to pick a number in the next minutes gets it free...then I'm through with the offers!


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

ttt


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

no body watching I guess...oh well, missed opportunity fellas


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 28 2008, 08:26 PM~11723042
> *WTF YOUR CRAZY
> *


oh well I tried, Crazy but not Costly...

people... :twak:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

Back to $100/Square.


----------



## JasonJ

Damn! :roflmao:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ttt


----------



## TWEEDY

Damn... that ****** crazy. :0


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TTT


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

21 & 25




> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 4 2008, 02:20 PM~11013448
> *as soon as half sell im in :biggrin:
> *



It's that time homie... :yes:  :yes: :yes:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

OKAY HERE WE GO I WAS THINKING AND I WOULD LIKE TO MAKE THESE A ONE OF A KIND ENGRAVED ZENITH BY J.D. CUSTOM MADE WHEEL I WILL INCLUDE THE ENGRAVING ON THE WHEELS AND KNOCKOFFS BUT NO GOLD OR POWDER IT WILL BE UP TO THE WINNER TO TAKE CARE OF THAT IF ALL AGREE I WILL WAIT UNTIL THE WINNER IS ANNOUNCED AND THEY WILL HAVE THE CHOICE OF SIZE AND SPOKE PATTERN PLEASE GIVE ME ALL YOUR FEED BACK 
ALSO NO DETAILS AT ALL WILL BE RELEASED TO ANYONE ABOUT THE EXACT DETAILS OF THE ENGRAVING IT WILL BE A SECRET BUT AS ALLWAYS BELEIVE ME IT WILL BE WORTH IT


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

what numbers are left. how does the raffle work?. when is the raffle? pm me


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

25 TICKETS $100.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER 

INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYPAL OR CREDITCARD
OR MONEYORDER WHEN I RECIEVE I WILL CONTACT YOU THROUGH PM AND YOU CAN CHOOSE YOUR NUMBER 

PLEASE PUT THE NUMBERS YOU WANT TO PLAY AND SCREEN NAME IN THE PAYPAL MEMO


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

[/quote]


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

so as soon as the last one is sold you will have the drawing?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Sep 29 2008, 09:47 PM~11734147
> *so as soon as the last one is sold you will have the drawing?
> *


YES


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

Yup...



Special edition engraving works for me.


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

and 12 are sold?


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

13 sold...12 left....but it only takes 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

i hope there is some left on friday..


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

:biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

TTT.


----------



## bangbackbumper

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## JasonJ

Ok... they signed that bailout thing on capital hill... so its time to get your number!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

Crazy


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## Wizzard

JasonJ ballin hard! :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Oct 3 2008, 07:29 AM~11767623
> *JasonJ ballin hard!  :0
> *


 :biggrin: I THINK HE WANTED TO UP HIS CHANCES OR GET THIS OVER WITH


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Sep 29 2008, 09:55 PM~11734272
> *i hope there is some left on friday..
> *


Its Friday! :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 3 2008, 01:16 PM~11770265
> *Its Friday!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt. c'mon we're so close to getting me my new wheels.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Oct 3 2008, 01:16 PM~11770265-->
> 
> 
> 
> Its Friday!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fairness he didn't say why he hoped there were still some come Friday, come to think of it he didn't say which Friday. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-41chev_@Jul 4 2008, 02:20 PM~11013448
> *as soon as half sell im in :biggrin:
> *


Not like this guy who said he's in as soon as half sell...he kinda reminds me of that kid when I was growing up who didn't want to play anymore once he won. Just cause you won already...Look at you avitar and listen to yourself...InIt2WinIt - You still ain't in it??? :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 

"Hurry up and buy" :rant:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Oct 4 2008, 10:32 PM~11780868
> *In fairness he didn't say why he hoped there were still some come Friday, come to think of it he didn't say which Friday.  :biggrin:
> Not like this guy who said he's in as soon as half sell...he kinda reminds me of that kid when I was growing up who didn't want to play anymore once he won. Just cause you won already...Look at you avitar and listen to yourself...InIt2WinIt - You still ain't in it???  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> "Hurry up and buy"  :rant:
> *


i am a proud winner all ready twice here and once for the dayton raffle how manny more do you want me to win?


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 5 2008, 09:07 AM~11782294
> *i am a proud winner all ready  twice here and once for the dayton raffle how manny more do you want me to win?
> *



nevermind go away... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

im gonna buy one, for some reason i cant do it threw my blackberry i have to get to a pc...


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

second place should get a set of zenith knock offs


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

NOPE CANT DO THAT NO MORE


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i do need a new set of standards for my drop


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 6 2008, 07:47 AM~11789904
> *i do need a new set of stendards for my drop
> *


THEN JUMP IN ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## JasonJ

Get a number for thats special someone for Christmas! :dunno:

Think about how much your girl or wife (or both) would like a raffle ticket for some "Baller Edition" Zeniths!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

:dunno:


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ttt


----------



## JasonJ

Come on now.................


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 16 2008, 09:53 AM~11880136
> *Come on now.................
> *


We'll make it more interesting...

If you buy a ticket and JasonJ wins, he will give the winner BOTH of his Impala's...for FREE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88

what numbers r left


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

>


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:0


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

WHAT UP 41 CHEVY U STILL WINNING THESE RAFFLES WHERE EVER U GO HOMIE.......


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## bangbackbumper

paypal payment sent for #9


----------



## bangbackbumper

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Oct 4 2008, 02:56 PM~11778528
> *ttt.  c'mon we're so close to getting me my new wheels.
> *



hahaha you mean my new wheels this time...right?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Oct 19 2008, 11:25 AM~11909768
> *WHAT UP 41 CHEVY U STILL WINNING THESE RAFFLES WHERE EVER U GO HOMIE.......
> *


lol you kno


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## bangbackbumper

ttt


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

tothetop


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

man im gonna have to get another # ........................na im broke but i know there are some ballers out there


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt. i know the feeling. im broke too. but it only takes one.


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

thats right


----------



## bangbackbumper

ttt again...


----------



## supercoolguy

and again


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WOW THIS REALLY IS TAKING LONG


----------



## bangbackbumper

its worth waiting for, a set of one of a kind engraved!!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

THATS CORRECT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

tothetop


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt...


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

almost 4 months and we cant find 25 people with a bill to gamble with man where are all the ballers at.........


----------



## supercoolguy

X2


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

2thetop


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## ghettoblaster

Been whatchin this raffle for awhile and I guess I am going to break down and buy a spot. What numbers are left?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SOMEONE FUCKED UP THE PAYPAL AGAIN SO NO PAYPAL PAYMNETS UNTIL FURTER NOTICE 
THANKS ALOT HATERS


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 1 2008, 02:46 PM~12033538
> *SOMEONE FUCKED UP THE PAYPAL AGAIN SO NO PAYPAL PAYMNETS UNTIL FURTER NOTICE
> THANKS ALOT HATERS
> *


How does that happen?


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 1 2008, 12:46 PM~12033538
> *SOMEONE FUCKED UP THE PAYPAL AGAIN SO NO PAYPAL PAYMNETS UNTIL FURTER NOTICE
> THANKS ALOT HATERS
> *


damn noobs probably..or illiterate mofos that dont deserve a set of Z`s


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WOW NEVER THOUGHT THIS ONE WOULD TAKE THIS LONG


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 3 2008, 01:07 AM~12044020
> *WOW NEVER THOUGHT THIS ONE WOULD TAKE THIS LONG
> *


Alot of people always talking about "baller this" & "baller that".... where are they? :dunno:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 3 2008, 04:38 PM~12045601
> *Alot of people always talking about "baller this" & "baller that".... where are they?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## bangbackbumper

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## NATIVE MONEY

2THETOP


----------



## supercoolguy

C'mon. Now i NEED Z's for the rag 64 i just got. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Nov 7 2008, 02:28 PM~12090999
> *C'mon. Now i NEED Z's for the rag 64 i just got.  :biggrin:
> *


PICS!


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## supercoolguy

its being shipped so i dont physically have it. i'll try to post pics but i dont know how, but ill try. im not a computer guy i only know how to get on this site and craiglist.


----------



## supercoolguy




----------



## supercoolguy

well i cant get it. il have the ol lady do it later.


----------



## supercoolguy

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=2125743


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Nov 8 2008, 03:14 PM~12099457
> *http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=2125743
> *


Ahh, ok... i saw the post on here with it for sale... nice pick up on that.


----------



## supercoolguy

thx


----------



## bangbackbumper

haha, you almost figured it out...I can do it after dinner


----------



## bangbackbumper

but now the hardtop is on Z's


----------



## JasonJ

Its still for sale on ebay! :0


----------



## bangbackbumper

I'm sure he'll take it off once he gets the money(money was mailed today)


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 3 2008, 10:38 AM~12045601
> *Alot of people always talking about "baller this" & "baller that".... where are they?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## NATIVE MONEY

tothetop


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## JasonJ

Only 11 numbers left!!!


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## bangbackbumper

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

wheres all the money at this one should have been done a month or 2 ago............


----------



## JasonJ

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## supercoolguy

maybe you should throw in a t-shirt. ill take a black 4x.


----------



## Wizzard

Bizzump for Zenith ballers!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 10 2008, 12:38 AM~11052579
> *COME ON FAM ILL THROW IN A FREE KEYCHAIN FOR EVERY # BOUGHT
> *


 :0


----------



## bangbackbumper

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Nov 15 2008, 11:44 AM~12165324
> *maybe you should throw in a t-shirt. ill take a black 4x.
> *



ooohhhhh, good idea


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jul 7 2008, 09:27 PM~11032536
> *paid for #23.....
> *



thats a winner...

good luck homie.


----------



## bangbackbumper

ooooohhhhh.....I hope so, thanks


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TTT


----------



## supercoolguy

TTT. i don't even remember my number.


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

huh have to go pages back to rember mine too


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Nov 18 2008, 01:22 PM~12191436
> *TTT. i don't even remember my number.
> *


buy another and he'll repost the board...works everytime!!!


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## JasonJ

Whats the fucking hold up?


----------



## supercoolguy

I know. This is getting really old, really fast.


----------



## bangbackbumper

almost 5 months and some people can't get 100~

maybe everyone should tell their old ladies/wives to buy them an early x-mas present :loco:


----------



## BIGMANDO

what #s are left?


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## supercoolguy

>


[/quote]


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WOW I REALLY THOUGHT THIS WOULD GO FAST WE HAVE PLAYERS DROP 100'S EVERYDAY ON THE OTHER RAFFLES WOWOWOWOW


----------



## bangbackbumper

ttt again....


----------



## bangbackbumper

and again....


----------



## supercoolguy

:banghead:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TTT


----------



## supercoolguy

how long has it been since a number was sold?


----------



## supercoolguy

:angry: ttt.


----------



## bangbackbumper

ttt


----------



## JasonJ

Theres an after Thanksgiving sale tomorrow in this topic... every square is only $100! :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## supercoolguy

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 27 2008, 05:41 PM~12277418
> *Theres an after Thanksgiving sale tomorrow in this topic... every square is only $100!  :biggrin:
> *


sweet. what a deal.


----------



## supercoolguy




----------



## bangbackbumper

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Nov 26 2008, 11:04 AM~12264775
> *how long has it been since a number was sold?
> *


 :uh: ???


----------



## supercoolguy

:rant:


----------



## Chevillacs

can we get an updated chart? the one on the top page doesnt fully show?


----------



## bangbackbumper

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 7 2008, 08:36 AM~12089464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this is the updated chart...there are only 25 numbers total...


----------



## JasonJ

Yep.... a 1 in 25 chance at a badass set of custom Z's. :cheesy:


----------



## bangbackbumper

that means your odds are the same as buying 4 numbers in raffle #16....but these are going to be one of a kind :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## supercoolguy




----------



## bangbackbumper

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Dec 2 2008, 11:48 AM~12313240
> *
> *


i bet you won't have a mad face when we win these :0


----------



## Chevillacs

where we at homie, ill buy a ticket...what numbers are left and what address do i send paypal


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> [email protected]


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Dec 3 2008, 03:04 AM~12321224
> *where we at homie, ill buy a ticket...what numbers are left and what address do i send paypal
> *


----------



## supercoolguy

we'll see..........


----------



## TWEEDY

TTT


----------



## supercoolguy

:scrutinize:


----------



## supercoolguy




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## haze1995

what #'s are left? I cant see the pic of the grid here in Iraq. Also, is JD covering the paypal fees on this one?


----------



## bangbackbumper

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 5 2008, 05:16 PM~12348162
> *what #'s are left?  I cant see the pic of the grid here in Iraq.  Also, is JD covering the paypal fees on this one?
> *


#'s left are:
2 5 8 10 15 16 17 19 20 22 24

not sure if he is still covering the cost, but since this one is moving so slow- I would imagine he is


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Dec 5 2008, 05:31 PM~12348339
> *#'s left are:
> 2     5    8    10    15    16    17    19    20    22    24
> 
> not sure if he is still covering the cost, but since this one is moving so slow- I would imagine he is
> *


Thank you, Im sending in for,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, #17 via paypal. Hope he is covering the fee?


----------



## haze1995

You have sent $100.00 USD to [email protected].


----------



## supercoolguy

sweet! 10 to go!


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 5 2008, 08:40 PM~12348449
> *You have sent $100.00 USD to [email protected].
> *


Hey homie I think thats the wrong paypal addy.....I think its [email protected] But check with homie just to make sure....


----------



## haze1995

Think Im good since this is the info from raffle #16....

PAYPAL AS FOLLOWS
[email protected]
$25 +$1.03 
$50 +$1.75
$100+$3.20

BANK OF AMERICA 
ACCOUNT #04021-*****
SANDOVAL
ZIP 90280

CHECK OR MONEY ORDER
ZENITH WIRE WHEELS
13194 PARAMOUNT BLVD A
SOUTH GATE CA 90280


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 3 2008, 07:38 AM~12045601
> *Alot of people always talking about "baller this" & "baller that".... where are they?  :dunno:
> *


----------



## haze1995

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## haze1995

its never gonna happen :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## supercoolguy

welcome to our frustration. :biggrin: :banghead:


----------



## bangbackbumper

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 8 2008, 05:45 PM~12372352
> *its never gonna happen :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


I bought the first ticket....in July I think :0


----------



## bangbackbumper

yup July 7th(5 months...maybe I should get a couple free shirts :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 7 2008, 06:15 PM~12361068
> *
> *


Haha, i would really be interested to know what this said before the edit. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 9 2008, 04:16 PM~12382265
> *Haha, i would really be interested to know what this said before the edit.  :biggrin:
> *


Basically said you arent a baller if you have to buy a raffle ticket to get Zeniths


----------



## supercoolguy

:dunno:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Dec 10 2008, 11:12 AM~12389836
> *:dunno:
> *



:dunno: :tears: :dunno:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Dec 7 2008, 03:15 PM~12361068-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 04:16 PM~12382265
> *Haha, i would really be interested to know what this said before the edit.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-haze1995_@Dec 9 2008, 04:41 PM~12382546
> *Basically said you arent a baller if you have to buy a raffle ticket to get Zeniths
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Pretty Much :0 :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 10 2008, 08:09 PM~12395248
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Pretty Much :0  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 10 2008, 11:09 PM~12395248
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Pretty Much :0  :biggrin:
> *


Damn Brandon is so harsh on all of us little guys. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 9 2008, 06:41 PM~12382546
> *Basically said you arent a baller if you have to buy a raffle ticket to get Zeniths
> *


LOL thats a good one.  

I just recently bought a set of custom Z's. I'm no baller tho. I done without other things and put money back just for a set. I tried the raffle a couple times and said screw it. Started saving money I used on raffles and other things. Doesnt take long if you really work at it.

The raffle is good tho. Gives everyone a chance.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 11 2008, 11:08 AM~12400705
> *LOL thats a good one.
> 
> I just recently bought a set of custom Z's. I'm no baller tho. I done without other things and put money back just for a set. I tried the raffle a couple times and said screw it. Started saving money I used on raffles and other things. Doesnt take long if you really work at it.
> 
> The raffle is good tho. Gives everyone a chance.
> *


Yeah, the raffle is cool, I was just busting Jason's chops :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 11 2008, 01:39 PM~12400976
> *Yeah, the raffle is cool, I was just busting Jason's chops :biggrin:
> *


lol At first I felt sorry for Jason..not being able to afford to buy a set of Z's..then I remembered whats in his garage..and pity turned to envy. :angry:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 11 2008, 01:57 PM~12402243
> *lol At first I felt sorry for Jason..not being able to afford to buy a set of Z's..then I remembered whats in his garage..and pity turned to envy.  :angry:
> *


He's a $$$$$ maker, look he threw $500 into the raffle just for fun, I would be nervous as hell right now. He can afford to throw away a few grand
hno: hno:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 11 2008, 04:43 PM~12403779
> *He's a $$$$$ maker, look he threw $500 into the raffle just for fun, I would be nervous as hell right now. He can afford to throw away a few grand
> hno:  hno:
> *


Must be nice :biggrin: 

I may buy another $25 ticket in the #16 raffle.

This will put me at $200 total in these 2 raffles


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 11 2008, 05:24 PM~12404150
> *Must be nice :biggrin:
> 
> I may buy another $25 ticket in the #16 raffle.
> 
> This will put me at $200 total in these 2 raffles
> *



i WAS WAITING FOR A $10 RAFFLE :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 11 2008, 05:47 PM~12404398
> *i WAS WAITING FOR A $10 RAFFLE :biggrin:
> *


that would be a 500 square raffle and would take a year or more to finish, lol


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 11 2008, 07:43 PM~12403779
> *He's a $$$$$ maker, look he threw $500 into the raffle just for fun, I would be nervous as hell right now. He can afford to throw away a few grand
> hno:  hno:
> *


You have me confused with someone else! lol Im just a po' Mississippi farmer.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 11 2008, 09:19 PM~12405304
> *You have me confused with someone else! lol Im just a very rich Mississippi Mariquana farmer.
> *


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 4 2008, 09:56 AM~11012347
> *fuck I want to play so badd but have the worse fuckin luck....
> *


yeah you aint bullshitin.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 12 2008, 02:21 AM~12408449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how bout a lay way.... :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

Damn... theres still 11 numbers left.


----------



## bangbackbumper

11??? I see 10


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 11 2008, 07:19 PM~12405304
> *You have me confused with someone else! lol Im just a po' Mississippi farmer.
> *



yeah but whatever your growing your doing it right thats for DAMN SURE!!!!


----------



## supercoolguy

TTT.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

HELL YEA 10 #'s LEFT!!! WE CAN WRAP THIS UP BY CHRISTMAS IF WE SELL ONE A DAY!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Dec 11 2008, 07:19 PM~12405304-->
> 
> 
> 
> You have me confused with someone else! lol Im just a po' Mississippi farmer.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Dec 12 2008, 11:24 AM~12412428
> *yeah but whatever your growing your doing it right thats for DAMN SURE!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bangbackbumper

ttt


----------



## lacs n chevys

hey if i buy the rest of the numbers JD, would you give me the sweetest deal in the world on some Z's if I dont win


----------



## haze1995

TTT


----------



## Chevillacs

> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> So is this the new paypal address? [email protected]
> 
> I want numero dos please!
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 2 2008, 02:21 AM~10995329
> *25 TICKETS $100.00 A TICKET
> PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER
> 
> INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYPAL OR CREDITCARD
> OR MONEYORDER WHEN I RECIEVE I WILL CONTACT YOU THROUGH PM AND YOU CAN CHOOSE YOUR NUMBER
> 
> PLEASE PUT THE NUMBERS YOU WANT TO PLAY AND SCREEN NAME IN THE PAYPAL MEMO</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>IF YOU ARE PAYING BY CREDIT CARD PM ME
> NAME
> ADDRESS
> PHONE #
> CC#
> EXP DATE
> CVS #
> *


WOW JULY


----------



## haze1995

pretty crazy!


----------



## supercoolguy

:happysad:


----------



## bangbackbumper

:0


----------



## haze1995

10 numbers left! C'mon peeps. Lets finish this one!


----------



## haze1995

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## bangbackbumper

and ttt again


----------



## haze1995

looks like I might have to buy a few more. C'mon ya'll. are times that bad right now?


----------



## JasonJ

Gas prices are back down now, its ok to buy a raffle ticket now!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

YEP


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ttt


----------



## Guest

....


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## bangbackbumper

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Dec 14 2008, 11:25 PM~12432401
> *So is this the new paypal address? [email protected]
> 
> I want numero dos please!
> :biggrin:
> *


so did #2 get paid for?


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Dec 22 2008, 07:25 PM~12503021
> *so did #2 get paid for?
> *


+1 :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

anyone else gonna jump on this?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## supercoolguy

TTT.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## bangbackbumper

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: JasonJ, supercoolguy

Looks like its going into '09 homie. :cheesy:


----------



## supercoolguy

unfortunately


----------



## Olds_racer

Money order sent for #24


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Dec 27 2008, 10:58 PM~12540181
> *Money order sent for #24
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Olds_racer

Ya gotta be in it to win it! :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Dec 27 2008, 07:58 PM~12540181
> *Money order sent for #24
> *


 :0 
I know some of you have some X-Mas cash to spend?


----------



## Olds_racer

Nah man, Finally got a good paying job that allows me to free up a little more cash.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Dec 28 2008, 05:31 PM~12546322
> *Nah man, Finally got a good paying job that allows me to free up a little more cash.
> *


That was actually directed towards everyone else that hasnt bought a square yet. Sorry for the confusion. Congrats on your new job!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## Olds_racer

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 28 2008, 07:25 PM~12546795
> *That was actually directed towards everyone else that hasnt bought a square yet.  Sorry for the confusion.  Congrats on your new job!
> *


All good bro, good luck to everyone IN this raffle :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995




----------



## supercoolguy

:|


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## haze1995

:wave:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

HOW MANY NUMBERS ARE STILL AVAILABLE???


----------



## bangbackbumper

10 spots still open.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

[email protected] PAYMENTS FOR KEYCHAINS


----------



## Olds_racer

Hey JD,
Just curious, are you still sending people a key chain for the square(s) they buy?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Jan 2 2009, 12:42 AM~12581536
> *Hey JD,
> Just curious, are you still sending people a key chain for the square(s) they buy?
> *


What the fuck am i gonna do with 5 keychains... i only have 4 cars. 

Guess im gonna have to buy another car, lol. :cheesy:


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## bangbackbumper

damn, maybe I can win this raffle by next x-mas


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

IT WILL BE DONE BY FEB


----------



## supercoolguy

hope so but we'll see.


----------



## bangbackbumper

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 1 2009, 09:48 PM~12581607
> *What the fuck am i gonna do with 5 keychains... i only have 4 cars.
> 
> Guess im gonna have to buy another car, lol.  :cheesy:
> *


now that's some baller status...buy another car because you got a free keychain :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jan 3 2009, 06:19 PM~12594760
> *now that's some baller status...buy another car because you got a free keychain  :biggrin:
> *


Nah , i didnt get any keychains, did anyone else??? Plus im out of room for cars anyways, lol. But i might be able to make some room if i can get my wife to start parking on the street. :biggrin: 

I think this raffle may pick up when people start getting tax returns???


----------



## supercoolguy

yeah we got are keychains.


----------



## rlowrod

how many numbers are left? i already got some cross laced z's but a set of baby blue straight laced would look good on my rivi.


----------



## supercoolguy

10 left!


----------



## haze1995

Damn, still 10 left????

      

buy up some squares people!


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## supercoolguy

:happysad:


----------



## Olds_racer

Hey JD
Did my money order make it to you yet?


----------



## supercoolguy

hope so.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## haze1995

woohoo 9 squares left! Let's get er' done already!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## Olds_racer

Sweet!


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## B.U.G.

I'm just wondering what are the numbers available, i mean, what's up with the people that is not in bold?, are those availables or what?... i'm thinking 'bout putting some chips on this raffle... Fucked up thing ig, for a salvadorian living in el salvador, a hundred bucks is like spending 875 bucks in the states... aint that a bitch!

I want them wheels, though... let's say i have 125 dollars less for my bro's car pimpin project budget. 

One mo' thing, should i pay the paypal fee on this one or just the 100 dollars. let me know please.

Good luck ya'll. Haze i see u on this one, too.


----------



## Psycho631

This raffle was started on Jul 2 2008 and its still going :0


----------



## supercoolguy

All the ones with names are payed for, bold or not. Not sure on the paypal fee but i don't think so on this one.


----------



## bangbackbumper

damn, only 7 left


----------



## supercoolguy

getting close.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## B.U.G.

ALright J.D, I ujust sent the payment for number 10 on the ballers raffle. Just one thing, dont put braulia on it, as in the #16 raffle, put me down as B.U.G., ok... 

let's see what happens..  


Se ha enviado el dinero.
Ha enviado $100.00 USD a [email protected].


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

YOU FORGOT THE PAYPAL FEE BUT ITS COOL THIS TIME


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 1 2009, 09:00 PM~12579862
> *[email protected]  PAYMENTS FOR KEYCHAINS
> *


BUG REFUND ISSUED


----------



## B.U.G.

sorry man, i asked that a couple of hours ago and someone said that he dont think so... thanx anyways


----------



## B.U.G.

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 7 2009, 07:54 PM~12637012
> *BUG REFUND ISSUED
> *


 What u mean? :0


----------



## B.U.G.

> _Originally posted by B.U.G._@Jan 7 2009, 07:59 PM~12637070
> *What u mean? :0
> *


ALright ppl, there are 6 mo' spots to go...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## supercoolguy

> _Originally posted by B.U.G._@Jan 7 2009, 06:55 PM~12637024
> *sorry man, i asked that a couple of hours ago and someone said that he dont think so... thanx anyways
> *


sorry, that was me. Did you get a number?


----------



## bangbackbumper

> _Originally posted by B.U.G._@Jan 7 2009, 05:48 PM~12636947
> *
> Se ha enviado el dinero.
> Ha enviado $100.00 USD a [email protected].
> *


I think you sent the paypal to the wrong paypal account

I believe this is the right one:
[email protected] PAYMENTS FOR KEYCHAINS


----------



## B.U.G.

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jan 7 2009, 09:46 PM~12638156
> *I think you sent the paypal to the wrong paypal account
> 
> I believe this is the right one:
> [email protected]  PAYMENTS FOR KEYCHAINS
> *


That wa sthe issue, but i re-sent it to the right email, thx anyways


----------



## haze1995

6 left! Thanks to all. B.U.G. you get everything sorted out?


----------



## B.U.G.

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Jan 7 2009, 09:19 PM~12637862
> *sorry, that was me.  Did you get a number?
> *


Yea It was you :angry: . Just jocking, it was not big issue. I got number 10.


----------



## supercoolguy

:biggrin:


----------



## bangbackbumper

You have sent $200.00 USD to [email protected].


could you put me down for #5 and supercoolguy down for #19

You have sent $5.00 USD to [email protected](i forgot about paypal fees)


----------



## JasonJ

Ahhh shit, that means only 4 squares left!!! :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## bangbackbumper

damn...I hope I'm the 1st girl-second time winner :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

me too.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 2 2008, 02:21 AM~10995329
> *25 TICKETS $100.00 A TICKET
> PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER
> 
> INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYPAL OR CREDITCARD
> OR MONEYORDER WHEN I RECIEVE I WILL CONTACT YOU THROUGH PM AND YOU CAN CHOOSE YOUR NUMBER
> 
> PLEASE PUT THE NUMBERS YOU WANT TO PLAY AND SCREEN NAME IN THE PAYPAL MEMO
> 
> 
> *



nice language, really makes me want to support your failing business. Very professional way of promoting your company and lowriding.


----------



## haze1995

4 numbers left ya'll. Close this raffle down peeps!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 9 2009, 09:34 PM~12656983
> *nice language, really makes me want to support your failing business. Very professional way of promoting your company and lowriding.
> *


Ouch... i guess theres some bad blood here.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jan 9 2009, 07:39 PM~12656050
> *damn...I hope I'm the 1st girl-second time winner :biggrin:
> *


Hey, ummm, hold up.... youre a girl???


----------



## bangbackbumper

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 9 2009, 07:47 PM~12657774
> *Hey, ummm, hold up.... youre a girl???
> *


I sure am....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 9 2009, 08:34 PM~12656983
> *nice language, really makes me want to support your failing business. Very professional way of promoting your company and lowriding.
> *


YOUR KINDA LATE ON THE COMMENTS 

FAILING BUISNESS AHAHAHAHHAHA YEAH RIGHT ,DO YOUR HOMEWORK ON ME AND MY BUISNESS


----------



## abel




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 9 2009, 07:52 PM~12657842
> *YOUR KINDA LATE ON THE COMMENTS
> 
> FAILING BUISNESS AHAHAHAHHAHA YEAH RIGHT ,DO YOUR HOMEWORK ON ME AND MY BUISNESS
> *



I just checked Nasdaq, looks like your stock ZWW is up $4 today :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 9 2009, 09:56 PM~12657883
> *I just checked Nasdaq, looks like your stock ZWW is up $4 today :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YAHOOOOOOO ANYONE WANNA BUY SOME


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jan 9 2009, 10:50 PM~12657814
> *I sure am....
> *


Never knew that.... nice rag 4 in your profile pic. Its cool to see a female holding her own.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jan 9 2009, 07:50 PM~12657814
> *I sure am....
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 9 2009, 10:02 PM~12657952
> *pics or it didnt happen  :biggrin:
> *


AHAHAHAHHAHAH :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 9 2009, 08:01 PM~12657937
> *Never knew that.... nice rag 4 in your profile pic. Its cool to see a female holding her own.
> *


QUIT TRYIN TO RAPP :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 9 2009, 11:05 PM~12657990
> *QUIT TRYIN TO RAPP :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Quit cock blockin "B"..... you know my next question is gonna be "where are the newds"!!! :cheesy:


----------



## bangbackbumper

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 9 2009, 08:22 PM~12658208
> *Quit cock blockin "B"..... you know my next question is gonna be "where are the newds"!!!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## JasonJ

Damnnnnnnnn, bitch got skim milk in those titties!!! hno:


----------



## TWEEDY

If theres still a spot open thursday i'll buy it!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 9 2009, 10:32 PM~12659654
> *Damnnnnnnnn, bitch got skim milk in those titties!!!  hno:
> *


powdered milk!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

HOW MANY NUMBERS ARE LEFT???


----------



## bangbackbumper

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 9 2009, 10:37 PM~12659702
> *powdered milk!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



There are 4 numbers left (I am pretty sure)


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85+Jan 10 2009, 11:25 AM~12661551-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MANY NUMBERS ARE LEFT???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 9 2009, 03:15 PM~12653667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## soldierboy

You have sent $100.00 USD to [email protected]
spot #15 please :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 10 2009, 08:55 PM~12665499
> *You have sent $100.00 USD to [email protected]
> spot #15 please :biggrin:
> *


YEP AFTER FUNDS CLEAR 
 3-4 DAYS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

HERE WE GO AGAIN STOP PUTTING RAFFLE IN THE PAYMENT MEMO THE PAYMENTS ARE FOR KEYCHAINS


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 10 2009, 08:30 PM~12666299
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN STOP PUTTING RAFFLE IN THE PAYMENT MEMO THE PAYMENTS ARE FOR KEYCHAINS
> *


lost me on this one
:dunno:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 11 2009, 02:00 AM~12667945
> *lost me on this one
> :dunno:
> *


cant put raffle cuz thats gambling and he can get in trouble for that cuz you need a license to gamble...i think thats why :dunno:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jan 11 2009, 12:56 AM~12668199
> *cant put raffle cuz thats  gambling  and he can get in trouble for that cuz you need a license to gamble...i think thats why :dunno:
> *


I see. This was the first I heard of it.


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA+Jan 10 2009, 09:30 PM~12666299-->
> 
> 
> 
> HERE WE GO AGAIN STOP PUTTING RAFFLE IN THE PAYMENT MEMO THE PAYMENTS ARE FOR KEYCHAINS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-luxuriousloc's_@Jan 11 2009, 01:56 AM~12668199
> *cant put raffle cuz thats  gambling  and he can get in trouble for that cuz you need a license to gamble...i think thats why :dunno:
> *


my bad must have missed the memo


----------



## haze1995

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL THE LOYAL ZENITH SUPPORTERS 
I HAVE GIVING LAY IT LOW MEMBERS THE BEST DEALS AND LOWEST PRICES JUST FOR THE SIMPLE FACT THEY BACK UP MY WHEELS 
SO AGAIN THANKS AND ILL KEEP THE PICTURES AND DEALS COMMING

AND FOR THE HATER (S) TRY AGAIN


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619

anymore numbers?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

>


----------



## supercoolguy

Just 4 more.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## B.U.G.

Common people, Just 4 numbers left. I gotta know if Imma get the wheels off the raffle and J.D.'s or if imma heve to buy them... 

PS i aint mad


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Jan 12 2009, 05:21 PM~12682659
> *Just 4 more.
> *


3 more 15 is paid 4 :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 12 2009, 11:48 PM~12688934
> *3 more 15 is paid 4 :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

CAN YOU HOLD ME A NUMBER TILL THE 15TH??


----------



## TWEEDY

Bump...


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

Finally things picked up...JD change the topic name 1 more time so we can get these last spots sold real quick


----------



## Chevillacs

fuck i want one.....i regret not getting color matched wheels..damn


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jan 13 2009, 10:14 PM~12697003
> *fuck i want one.....i regret not getting color matched wheels..damn
> *


I'll buy the last four spots for ya & you can send me your all chromes :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Jan 13 2009, 11:22 PM~12697124
> *I'll buy the last four spots for ya & you can send me your all chromes  :biggrin:
> *


lol...as soon as i sell these im buying a ticket....hopefully win and get these to match up with my monte!!!!


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

i just paypal"ed the $100 for #20


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 13 2009, 06:30 PM~12694093
> *CAN YOU HOLD ME A NUMBER TILL THE 15TH??
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by soldierboy+Jan 13 2009, 01:48 AM~12688934-->
> 
> 
> 
> 3 more 15 is paid 4 :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 05:30 PM~12694093
> *CAN YOU HOLD ME A NUMBER TILL THE 15TH??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jan 14 2009, 11:11 AM~12701343
> *i just paypal"ed the $100 for #20
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

Payment sent for 16,


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## TWEEDY

1 spot left... where you at jason :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

my Fingers are crossed


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Jan 14 2009, 11:08 AM~12701829
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy

FUK IT ILL TAKE THE LAST SPOT


----------



## supercoolguy

oh shit!!!!


----------



## JasonJ

uffin:


----------



## soldierboy

You have sent $100.00 USD to [email protected].
:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

DAMM BAD MOVE NOW WE HAVE TO WAIT 3-4 DAYS FOR PAYMNET TO CLEAR


Jan. 14, 2009 Uncleared


----------



## supercoolguy

whys his take so long to clear?


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 14 2009, 12:08 PM~12702364
> *DAMM BAD MOVE NOW WE HAVE TO WAIT 3-4 DAYS FOR PAYMNET TO CLEAR
> Jan. 14, 2009  Uncleared
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Jan 14 2009, 12:10 PM~12702377
> *whys his take so long to clear?
> *



i dont have any of my cards linked just my checking account cuz my wife likes to spend my money


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 14 2009, 01:11 PM~12702380
> *:banghead:
> *


WE WILL DO THIS AS SOON AS IT CLEARS


----------



## supercoolguy

its been 6 months.. 3 more days is fine with me.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Jan 14 2009, 01:15 PM~12702408
> *its been 6 months.. 3 more days is fine with me.
> *


true...Or refund the guy his money and let somone else buy it..


----------



## JasonJ

Damn.... this calls for a good *BANNING!!! *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 14 2009, 01:19 PM~12702427
> *true...Or refund the guy his money and let somone else buy it..
> *


NO ITS NOT HIS FAULT IT WILL CLEAR REAL SOON


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 14 2009, 02:21 PM~12702444
> *NO ITS NOT HIS FAULT IT WILL CLEAR REAL SOON
> *


Yea, its cool.... that way there can be a build up to a big ballin ass drawing THIS WEEKEND!!! Just make sure all 25 balls have #1 on em and we are straight.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

I think we will do a special drawing


----------



## B.U.G.

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 14 2009, 01:24 PM~12702471
> *I think we will do a special drawing
> *


I'm cool with it


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

what do you mean by special?


----------



## B.dizzle

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 14 2009, 12:24 PM~12702471
> *I think we will do a special drawing
> *


whats up homie I sent you my money for those caddy door pillars before christmas! never got them or heard back,you wont answer my calls or nothin,I no its a recession but damn! 80 dollars! :angry: you no what keep the money im'a charge to the game, I hope you at least bought your kids a nice christmas present with my money, if so tell them uncle dizzle said merry christmas!


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

As long as you draw 1 of my numbers I don't care if it takes 3 days 3 weeks or 3 months!!! And can you combine my shipping with with the ones from Raffle #15 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Jan 14 2009, 08:40 PM~12706618
> *whats up homie I sent you my money for those caddy door pillars before christmas! never got them or heard back,you wont answer my calls or nothin,I no its a recession but damn! 80 dollars! :angry:  you no what keep the money im'a charge to the game, I hope you at least bought your kids a nice christmas present with my money, if so tell them uncle dizzle said merry christmas!
> *


HOMIE YOUR STUFF GOT SHIPPED OUT DO YOUR HOME WORK ON ME I SHIP EVERYTHING BOUGHT 
I HAVE 20 SHIPMENTS A DAY I HAVENT ANSWERED ANY CALLS CAUSE I LOST MY VOICE HOMIE


----------



## TROUBLESOME

SO ALL SPOTS ARE SPOKEN FOR JUST WAITING FOR THE MONEY TO CLEAR FOR THE LAST ONE???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

YEP


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jan 14 2009, 06:53 PM~12705986
> *what do you mean by special?
> *


means you gotta wear your helmet when he draws the numbers :0 :0


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 14 2009, 09:06 PM~12708703
> *means you gotta wear your helmet when he draws the numbers :0  :0
> *



man, i hate it when i have to wear my helmet. somtimes i feel like im the only one that wears it........


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

SO WILL YOU BE DOING ANOTHER RAFFLE LIKE DIS ANYTIME SOON???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

YEP AS SOON AS 16 ENDS


----------



## supercoolguy

longest days of my life!


----------



## B.U.G.

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Jan 15 2009, 01:58 PM~12713948
> *longest days of my life!
> *


jaja.. i feel you, bro


----------



## haze1995

finally!!!! At least they are all spoken for. :biggrin: 

Hope you get your voice back soon!


----------



## bangbackbumper

damn, the house computer breaks and I don't have a computer for one day....and all this happens!!!


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

ya, i had to get this shit started again


----------



## G2G_Al

I ain't even got a number and I am excited about this raffle!! Good luck to all, but only one will have one of a kind Z's!!


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

ready for some new zssssssssss


----------



## 1979mc

:biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

is today the day?


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jan 16 2009, 12:08 PM~12723118
> *is today the day?
> *


 hno:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## supercoolguy

x2


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jan 16 2009, 12:29 PM~12723298
> *OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bangbackbumper

damn, I feel like a little kid...the day before x-mas!!The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

Gutierrez Jan. 14, 2009 Uncleared Details $100.00 USD


----------



## supercoolguy

whats that mean? did the money not go though? is his spot open???


----------



## ghettoblaster

If his spot is open I am good for it.


----------



## bangbackbumper

me too


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

i feel like a 5th grader waiting for the first day of school with my outfit laid out at the end of my bed..........


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jan 16 2009, 07:22 PM~12727006
> *i feel like a 5th grader waiting for the first day of school with my outfit laid out at the end of my bed..........
> *


LOL.......


----------



## 1979mc

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Jan 16 2009, 06:39 PM~12726669
> *whats that mean? did the money not go though? is his spot open???
> *


it means it will take a couple of days to clear. when you pay through paypal with an e-check the funds don't clear instantly :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jan 16 2009, 08:22 PM~12727006
> *i feel like a 5th grader waiting for the first day of school with my outfit laid out at the end of my bed..........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1979mc

:0


----------



## hugos76

I want a spot.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 17 2009, 10:42 AM~12732736
> *I want a spot.
> *


too late :0


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 17 2009, 01:04 PM~12732894
> *too late :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76

I snoozed


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 17 2009, 11:42 AM~12732736
> *I want a spot.
> *


ILL SELL U ONE OF MY FOR $200 :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 17 2009, 02:23 PM~12733359
> *ILL SELL U ONE OF MY FOR $200 :biggrin:
> *


200.00 :buttkick:


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 17 2009, 01:33 PM~12733412
> *200.00  :buttkick:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## JasonJ

LET'S DO THIS.


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

so were gonna have a raffle for a raffle ticket? LOL


----------



## bangbackbumper

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 17 2009, 01:25 PM~12733750
> *LET'S DO THIS.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

c'mon 5,9,12,19 or 23


----------



## hugos76

Who want out? I got 75.00 for your ticket.


----------



## bangbackbumper

good luck with that....I wouldn't even take the $200 the other guy would


----------



## supercoolguy

nope


----------



## TWEEDY

:tongue:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

I have a 1 in 25 chance to win..... yesssssss


----------



## hugos76

Ok 100.00


----------



## bangbackbumper

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 17 2009, 02:25 PM~12734194
> *Ok 100.00
> *


 :twak:


----------



## supercoolguy

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 17 2009, 03:25 PM~12734194
> *Ok 100.00
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## hugos76

105.00 :dunno:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 17 2009, 05:02 PM~12734438
> *105.00  :dunno:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## supercoolguy

:roflmao:


----------



## hugos76

I aint ballin like you guys, hook me up :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 17 2009, 04:05 PM~12734454
> *I aint ballin like you guys, hook me up :biggrin:
> *


Get some numbers on raffle 16, that's still going on.


----------



## hugos76

Thats 1 out of 100 chance. Those odds suck! :angry:


----------



## supercoolguy

buy 4 of them,then the odds would be the same as this one.


----------



## B.U.G.

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Jan 17 2009, 06:00 PM~12734792
> *buy 4 of them,then the odds would be the same as this one.
> *


jajaja... that's true :biggrin:


----------



## bangbackbumper

> _Originally posted by B.U.G._@Jan 17 2009, 04:11 PM~12734855
> *jajaja... that's true :biggrin:
> *


yup...I bought the 1st ticket for this one in July, anyone could have saved up a bill to get in on this one before it ended


----------



## hugos76

Good luck everybody!. Im moving on to the #16 raffle :tears:


----------



## supercoolguy

:wave: see ya, have fun.


----------



## hugos76

IM BACK! too many open spots. That raffle wont be over till 2010 :cheesy:


----------



## supercoolguy

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 17 2009, 02:19 PM~12733338
> *I snoozed
> *


 :uh: SNOOZED? MORE LIKE HIBERNATED. THIS WAS LIKE A 6 OR 7 MONTH RAFFLE. YOU NEED A BETTER ALARM CLOCK BRO :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76

Im new here. And I never been in tire and wheel sec.


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 17 2009, 06:53 PM~12735151
> *IM BACK! too many open spots. That raffle wont be over till 2010 :cheesy:
> *


THATS WHAT EVERBODY IS SAYING. THATS WHY IT TAKES SO LONG TO FINISH. BUY YOUR SQUARES NOW BECAUSE WHEN EVERYBODY SEE'S THAT ITS ALMOST FINISHED THEY SELL FAST. LET'S GET THIS SHIT OVER WITH SO WE CAN HAVE ANOTHER ONE :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

buy now so your not left out in the cold again.


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 17 2009, 06:55 PM~12735173
> *Im new here. And I never been in tire and wheel sec.
> *


I'M JUST FUCKIN WIT YA HOMIE. BUT HURRY UP AND BUY BECAUSE THIS RAFFLES ARE A GOOD DEAL AND A GREAT CHANCE TO OWN SOME BAD ASS WHEELS FOR A PRICE THAT YOUR NOT GONNA FIND ANYWHERE. :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 17 2009, 06:57 PM~12735181
> *THATS WHAT EVERBODY IS SAYING. THATS WHY IT TAKES SO LONG TO FINISH. BUY YOUR SQUARES NOW BECAUSE WHEN EVERYBODY SEE'S THAT ITS ALMOST FINISHED THEY SELL FAST. LET'S GET THIS SHIT OVER WITH SO WE CAN HAVE ANOTHER ONE :biggrin:
> *


Good Luck Everybody.


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Jan 17 2009, 06:58 PM~12735198
> *buy now so your not left out in the cold again.
> *


X2


----------



## hugos76

I was playing around. Ill wait for the next ballers raffle. uffin:


----------



## 1979mc

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 17 2009, 07:29 PM~12735472
> *I was playing around. Ill wait for the next ballers raffle. uffin:
> *


----------



## TWEEDY




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by soldierboy+Jan 14 2009, 02:07 PM~12702358-->
> 
> 
> 
> You have sent $100.00 USD to [email protected].
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 14 2009, 02:08 PM~12702364
> *DAMM BAD MOVE NOW WE HAVE TO WAIT 3-4 DAYS FOR PAYMNET TO CLEAR
> Jan. 14, 2009  Uncleared
> *


Anytime now...


----------



## bangbackbumper

x2


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

It takes time to plan a special raffle...besides, its not like the engraving is going to be finished on my rims anytime soon, but atleast now that the spots are gone, go ahead and get them to the engraver...which will be who???


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Jan 18 2009, 11:32 AM~12739746
> *It takes time to plan a special raffle...besides, its not like the engraving is going to be finished on my rims anytime soon, but atleast now that the spots are gone, go ahead and get them to the engraver...which will be who???
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## matttatts

spots left on this?


----------



## bangbackbumper

nope, just waiting for zenith to pull a #(hopefully one of mine :thumbsup: )


----------



## soldierboy

so myshit has to be clear by now right?


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 18 2009, 03:20 PM~12741231
> *so myshit has to be clear by now right?
> *


 :dunno: you might be able to check your bank account online.
I'm sure it wont be much longer, Jd is a pretty stand up guy, he might just be busy.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 18 2009, 03:20 PM~12741231
> *so myshit has to be clear by now right?
> *


 Payment From Gutierrez Jan. 14, 2009 Uncleared Details $100.00 USD $0.00 USD 
AS OF TODAY


----------



## bangbackbumper

i call dibs if it doesn't clear


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jan 18 2009, 02:14 PM~12741515
> *i call dibs if it doesn't clear
> *


damnit,beat me to the punch!


----------



## hugos76




----------



## G2G_Al

Banks are closed untill Tuesday, so nothing will not clear until Wed. morning...

Sorry for the Info but Monday is a Holiday!!

MLK Day...

Even though I got to work.... :angry:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 18 2009, 07:38 PM~12742740
> *Banks are closed untill Tuesday, so nothing will not clear until Wed. morning...
> 
> Sorry for the Info but Monday is a Holiday!!
> 
> MLK Day...
> 
> Even though I got to work.... :angry:
> *


It is wut it iz


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 18 2009, 06:38 PM~12742740
> *Banks are closed untill Tuesday, so nothing will not clear until Wed. morning...
> 
> Sorry for the Info but Monday is a Holiday!!
> 
> MLK Day...
> 
> Even though I got to work.... :angry:
> *


DAMN!


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

Who is doing the engraving?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

CANT TELL YOU THAT THEN THE CAT WILL GET LET OUT THE BAG


----------



## Chevillacs

wow so this ones over?


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 19 2009, 04:04 PM~12750543
> *CANT TELL YOU THAT THEN THE CAT WILL GET LET OUT THE BAG
> *


You know, I'm okay with that...BUT...I just heard from PETA and they said let the Cat out of that bag or else!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Jan 19 2009, 02:27 PM~12749230
> *Who is doing the engraving?
> *


Some kid down the street... hes got a hammer and a nail.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 19 2009, 06:49 PM~12751910
> *Some kid down the street... hes got a hammer and a nail.
> *


SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 19 2009, 04:49 PM~12751910
> *Some kid down the street... hes got a hammer and a nail.
> *


Now thats Old School


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 19 2009, 08:51 PM~12752593
> *Now thats Old School
> *


Shit, this thing has gone on so long, this RAFFLE is OLD SCHOOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

:werd:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

OMG is today the freakin day........


----------



## supercoolguy

:dunno:


----------



## JasonJ

Not today fellas... special day for Mr Zenith... raffle is gonna have to wait.
Congrats JD. uffin:


----------



## B.U.G.

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 20 2009, 02:26 PM~12761490
> *Not today fellas... special day for Mr Zenith... raffle is gonna have to wait.
> Congrats JD.  uffin:
> *


If it is what i think... Congratulations JD, the "D" stands for decima aka tenth.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 20 2009, 02:26 PM~12761490
> *Not today fellas... special day for Mr Zenith... raffle is gonna have to wait.
> Congrats JD.  uffin:
> *


yep sorry for the delay but she comming to see daddy :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

I guess i'm outta the loop... but hey, congrats anyways!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WERE THE HOSPITAL WAITIN FOR MY WIFE TO GIVE BIRTH THIS WILL BE BABY 10


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 20 2009, 03:42 PM~12763210
> *WERE THE HOSPITAL WAITIN FOR MY WIFE TO GIVE BIRTH THIS WILL BE BABY 10
> *



Congrats Bro! :biggrin:


----------



## B.U.G.

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 20 2009, 05:42 PM~12763210
> *WERE THE HOSPITAL WAITIN FOR MY WIFE TO GIVE BIRTH THIS WILL BE BABY 10
> *


So you know what the baby's name gonna be yet? :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 20 2009, 05:42 PM~12763210
> *WERE THE HOSPITAL WAITIN FOR MY WIFE TO GIVE BIRTH THIS WILL BE BABY 10
> *


Congrats bro, my sons due in May. :thumbsup: 

Everyone needs to make Z's mandatory for all their rides. He's got kids to support!


----------



## bangbackbumper

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 20 2009, 03:42 PM~12763210
> *WERE THE HOSPITAL WAITIN FOR MY WIFE TO GIVE BIRTH THIS WILL BE BABY 10
> *


damn...#10? what, you don't got a TV?

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## supercoolguy

You have 10 kids?!?! Jesus Christ!


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

Recreation not Pro-Creation....congratulations


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

Yep ten kids

I have tv just watching the wrong stuff aahhaha

Azaria delgado


----------



## bangbackbumper

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 20 2009, 04:41 PM~12763880
> *
> I have tv just watching the wrong stuff aahhaha
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
congrats..again


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 20 2009, 06:41 PM~12763880
> *Yep ten kids
> 
> I have tv just watching the wrong stuff aahhaha
> 
> Azaria delgado
> *


I like the name :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

im a cable guy i can hook it up cheaper than 11 kids LOL


----------



## JasonJ

Damn B.U.G. has #10 on the board... this better not be a sign! :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WELCOME TO THE WORLD AZARIA DELGADO


----------



## OVERTIME

Congrats JD


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 20 2009, 09:09 PM~12765428
> *WELCOME TO THE WORLD AZARIA DELGADO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats homie :cheesy: i got one coming in march :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 20 2009, 06:41 PM~12763880
> *Yep ten kids
> 
> I have tv just watching the wrong stuff aahhaha
> 
> Azaria delgado
> *


Damn I'm 4 away from catching up to you !!! :biggrin: Congrats !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 20 2009, 08:09 PM~12765428
> *WELCOME TO THE WORLD AZARIA DELGADO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Congratz Homie!!! Damn that baby looks happy to be here!!! :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy

congrtas jd 
also i just got ur pm and done wut u asked


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

Drawing will be tomorrow as soon as i get a chance


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 20 2009, 11:31 PM~12768128
> *Drawing will be tomorrow as soon as i get a chance
> *


price on x lace 13x7 gold nipples gold ring and knock off 3 prong and how long will they take to build and how long.have a friend said he order some wheels and it s been around a month and he still dont have them are you guys on back order thank you very much......


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

All wheels are built to order 4 to 6 weeks


----------



## haze1995

Another congrats JD!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 20 2009, 08:09 PM~12765428
> *WELCOME TO THE WORLD AZARIA DELGADO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats JD!! God Bless your family..


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

thats one cute kid,do i see a dimple


----------



## All Out Customs

Congtats on the newborn JD.  Another blessing sent from up above.


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

congrats jd..................


----------



## B.U.G.

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 20 2009, 07:36 PM~12764408
> *Damn B.U.G. has #10 on the board... this better not be a sign!  :0
> *


  :biggrin: 

Nice name JD, cute baby... congratulations.


----------



## langeberg

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 21 2009, 04:09 AM~12765428
> *WELCOME TO THE WORLD AZARIA DELGADO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats on the newborn JD and fam. You need a bigger car the next time we come over...


----------



## haze1995

:biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

hno: hno:


----------



## haze1995

Waiting is the worst part, lol


----------



## bangbackbumper

good, I didn't miss it while I was at work


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

i wish whenever this topic was opened we could play the jeopardy theme song.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 21 2009, 06:32 PM~12774100
> *Waiting is the worst part, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

Ill have the drawing tonit when i get home between 10 and 11


----------



## bangbackbumper

dang, I usually go to sleep then....hopefully I will be to happy to fall asleep :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 21 2009, 07:38 PM~12774743
> *Ill have the drawing tonit when i get home between 10 and 11
> *


 :0 
8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ALTERED ONES, supercoolguy, bangbackbumper, ghettoblaster, osolo59, ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA
:wave:


----------



## supercoolguy

they need one of those smilie face things with his fingers crossed.


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

like christmas, if i go to sleep it will come faster........


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jan 21 2009, 07:41 PM~12774772
> *dang, I usually go to sleep then....hopefully I will be to happy to fall asleep :cheesy:
> *


Yea, thats 12-1am here.... maybe ill wake up a winner? :cheesy: Fuck it, i might set my alarm, lolol..... :biggrin:


----------



## bangbackbumper

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Jan 21 2009, 04:45 PM~12774813
> *they need one of those smilie face things with his fingers crossed.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## haze1995




----------



## bangbackbumper

don't know how you got the animated ones....but these are supercoolguys crossed fingers


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

i heard double crossed is bad luck.


----------



## bangbackbumper

na.....


----------



## hugos76

Who won? 
Never mind


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 21 2009, 07:50 PM~12777014
> *Who won?
> Never mind
> *


lol, 2-3 more hours


----------



## bangbackbumper

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 21 2009, 07:50 PM~12777014
> *Who won?
> Never mind
> *


 :uh: always seems to be a day late and dollar short :biggrin:


----------



## B.U.G.

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jan 21 2009, 10:03 PM~12777204
> *:uh: always seems to be a day late and dollar short :biggrin:
> *


true


----------



## haze1995

OK< Im camped out on this thread till its over


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Jan 16 2009, 02:23 AM~12721106
> *ready for some new zssssssssss
> *


dam chris ....you could have bought 12 sets by now :uh: :uh:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

2thtop


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 21 2009, 09:21 PM~12778446
> *dam chris ....you could have bought 12 sets by now :uh:  :uh:
> *


ur probably right shod


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 21 2009, 09:21 PM~12778446
> *dam chris ....you could have bought 12 sets by now :uh:  :uh:
> *


whats up shod.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jan 21 2009, 09:48 PM~12778770
> *whats up shod.
> *


wuts up,,,,trying to win me a set :0 :0 

if i win this one i will give them to you


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Jan 21 2009, 09:46 PM~12778749
> *ur probably right shod
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Olds_racer

looks like everyone is up in here right now


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 21 2009, 09:50 PM~12778805
> *wuts up,,,,trying to win me a set :0  :0
> 
> if i win this one i will give them to you
> *


u aint even in the raffle fool................


----------



## bigshod

:dunno: :dunno: 

roll call!!!!!!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Jan 21 2009, 09:57 PM~12778873
> *u aint even in the raffle fool................
> *


shhhhhhhh...chris ,he dont know that :twak:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Olds_racer

refresh,refresh,refresh,refresh,refresh.............any one else.......?


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 21 2009, 09:58 PM~12778877
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> roll call!!!!!!!
> *



GOODLUCK EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Jan 21 2009, 10:06 PM~12778943
> *refresh,refresh,refresh,refresh,refresh.............any one else.......?
> *


no, just you :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Olds_racer

Ok good, so I'm the only one losing his mind LOL :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

congrats #00

you won


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

JD...Camcorder charged???


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 21 2009, 10:08 PM~12778966
> *congrats #00
> 
> you won
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 21 2009, 10:09 PM~12778975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry


----------



## haze1995

JD has left the thread.

Hope that means he is doing work?


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

Thanks for the PM JD & thanks for the well wishes everyone, they helped, have a good night!!!


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 21 2009, 10:11 PM~12778992
> *sorry
> *


naw, homie

it was funny, I was just giving you shit


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 21 2009, 10:12 PM~12779001
> *naw, homie
> 
> it was funny, I was just giving you shit
> *


 :cheesy: 

postponed till friday 9pm pacific time :0


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 21 2009, 10:18 PM~12779040
> *:cheesy:
> 
> postponed till friday 9pm pacific time :0
> *


you are full of em tonight arent ya? 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 21 2009, 10:19 PM~12779052
> *you are full of em tonight arent ya?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i wanna see who wins so i can go to bed :around: :around: :around: :420:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 21 2009, 10:20 PM~12779068
> *i wanna see who wins so i can go to bed :around:  :around:  :around:  :420:
> *


Me too. I never win these sort of things, but I am here to say congrats to the winner.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 21 2009, 10:21 PM~12779079
> *Me too.  I never win these sort of things, but I am here to say congrats to the winner.
> *


i never win niether :uh: :uh:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 21 2009, 10:22 PM~12779085
> *i never win niether :uh:  :uh:
> *


bigshod Today, 10:22 PM | | Post #747 

Back Up!!!!!

Posts: 2,709
Joined: Feb 2006
From: Bakersfield, CA
Car Club: CARNALES UNIDOS 




QUOTE(haze1995 @ Jan 21 2009, 10:21 PM) 
Me too. I never win these sort of things, but I am here to say congrats to the winner.


i never win niether 


--------------------

Carnales Unidos C.C.
President
DENVER BRONCOS
PS3 online gamer tag-drizzle101

*PROUD MEMBER OF THE ZENITH WINNERS CLUB *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

YALL READY


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 21 2009, 10:25 PM~12779117
> *YALL READY
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Olds_racer




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 21 2009, 10:23 PM~12779097
> *bigshod  Today, 10:22 PM    |  | Post #747
> 
> Back Up!!!!!
> 
> Posts: 2,709
> Joined: Feb 2006
> From: Bakersfield, CA
> Car Club: CARNALES UNIDOS
> QUOTE(haze1995 @ Jan 21 2009, 10:21 PM)
> Me too.  I never win these sort of things, but I am here to say congrats to the winner.
> i never win niether
> --------------------
> 
> Carnales Unidos C.C.
> President
> DENVER BRONCOS
> PS3 online gamer tag-drizzle101
> 
> PROUD MEMBER OF THE ZENITH WINNERS CLUB
> *


oh you seen that huh :uh: :uh:


----------



## haze1995

hells yeah we are ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 22 2009, 12:26 AM~12779123
> *:dunno:
> *


ILL TAKE THAT AS A NO SO YALL HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 21 2009, 10:26 PM~12779131
> *oh you seen that huh :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bangbackbumper

ready


----------



## Olds_racer

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 21 2009, 11:27 PM~12779139
> *ILL TAKE THAT AS A NO SO YALL HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR READY
> *


 :0


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 21 2009, 10:27 PM~12779139
> *ILL TAKE THAT AS A NO SO YALL HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR READY
> *


whoa there homie.


----------



## bangbackbumper

hold on....wait for hugos76??
he will show up tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

I WANNA BUY SOMEONES TICKET......WHOS WILLING TO LET IT GO?


----------



## Chevillacs

I WANNA BUY SOMEONES TICKET......WHOS WILLING TO LET IT GO?


----------



## bigshod

there not ready J.D. .....take your time :biggrin: :biggrin: 

they cant handle these Z's :0


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jan 21 2009, 10:29 PM~12779162
> *I WANNA BUY SOMEONES TICKET......WHOS WILLING TO LET IT GO?
> *


you can have mine for a set of Zeniths :0


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 21 2009, 10:30 PM~12779169
> *you can have mine for a set of Zeniths :0
> *


 :scrutinize: ok


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 22 2009, 01:30 AM~12779169
> *you can have mine for a set of Zeniths :0
> *


HOW MANY DO YOU HAVE?


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jan 21 2009, 10:34 PM~12779215
> *HOW MANY DO YOU HAVE?
> *


LOL, just one


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jan 21 2009, 10:34 PM~12779218
> *OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> *


calm down...we are both winners :0


----------



## TWEEDY

Just got home from work!!! just in time!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bangbackbumper

zenith is gone...


----------



## bigshod

hey,,,,,, J.D. left again :0


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jan 22 2009, 12:41 AM~12779278
> *zenith is gone...
> *


 hno:


----------



## TWEEDY

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: TWEEDY, bangbackbumper, Olds_racer, NATIVE MONEY, bigshod, haze1995, Mr. Monte Carlo, Killer Kali, B.U.G., Chevillacs
Amost a full house.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

AND THE WINNER OF EITHER CHOICE OR CUSTOM ENGRAVED SET OF WHEELS 
AND YES YOU STILL GET SPOKE AND LACE CHOICE


----------



## haze1995

zzzzzzzzzzz's


----------



## bangbackbumper

damn 15


----------



## haze1995

congrats to soldierboy!


----------



## bigshod

CONGRATS #15 WHO'S THAT :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## bangbackbumper

not me


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 21 2009, 10:48 PM~12779334
> *CONGRATS #15 WHO'S THAT :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I dunno, buts congrats are in order


----------



## bigshod

ANYONE :uh:


----------



## Olds_racer

Congrats Soldierboy,
Also congrats to JD and family.

Come on raffle 16! :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

Soldier boy. Congrats


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 21 2009, 10:51 PM~12779347
> *Soldier boy. Congrats  :biggrin:
> *


TURN THAT FROWN UPSIDE DOWN :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

THANK YALL FOR PLAYING THE RAFFLES AND KEEPING ZENITH ON TOP I HOPE THE WINNER GOES WITH THE ENGRAVED WHEELS


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

welp im dunn for a while ive lost alot of dough on these raffles ................but its fun good luck on the new baby jd i got 6 bro alot of work..............but congrats again


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 21 2009, 12:04 AM~12768473
> *All wheels are built to order 4 to 6 weeks
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

FUUUUUUCKEN SHIT!!!


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Jan 22 2009, 12:55 AM~12779375
> *welp im dunn for a while ive lost alot of dough on these raffles ................but its fun good luck on the new baby jd  i got 6 bro alot of work..............but congrats again
> *


X2


----------



## TWEEDY

And im usually always 1 munber off.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jan 21 2009, 10:56 PM~12779379
> *FUUUUUUCKEN SHIT!!!
> *


potty mouf :0 :0 

your a winner in my book buddy, :uh:


----------



## Chevillacs

WILL THERE BE ANOTHER BALLER RAFFLE?


----------



## TWEEDY

Everyone please direct yourselves to this topic..  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=441735&st=340#
Lets get this on and crackin!


----------



## soldierboy

TIGHT!!!! cant believe i won


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 22 2009, 02:57 AM~12779927
> *:twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

Congrats Soldier Boy, you big BALLER! :biggrin: :thumbsup: Hope you pick a bad ass combo to your taste, maybe engraving? Big ups to JD for being the host with the most and putting it down as usual. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 22 2009, 02:57 AM~12779927
> *:twak:
> *


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! :angry:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 22 2009, 03:59 AM~12779933
> *TIGHT!!!! cant believe i won
> *


Wow, i know you were shocked when you logged on this morning, lol.... congrats bro, if you wanna sell your winning number PM me. :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WELL CONGRATS soldierboy JUST GET AHOLD OF ME WHEN YOU DECIDE WHAT YOU WANNA DO


----------



## supercoolguy

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jan 21 2009, 11:56 PM~12779379
> *FUUUUUUCKEN SHIT!!!
> *


X1,000,000.


----------



## B.U.G.

CONGRATULATIONS SOLDIERBOY


----------



## B.U.G.

This soldierboy got us all waiting for his payment to clear just to win them wheels. Now that's a baller...


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 17 2009, 02:23 PM~12733359
> *ILL SELL U ONE OF MY FOR $200 :biggrin:
> *


Ok ill buy your #15 ticket for 200.00 now. :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 23 2009, 06:21 PM~12796952
> *Ok ill buy your #15 ticket for 200.00 now. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 23 2009, 06:21 PM~12796952
> *Ok ill buy your #15 ticket for 200.00 now. :biggrin:
> *


i will buy it for $800 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 23 2009, 11:34 PM~12798555
> *i will buy it for $800 :0
> *


WOW :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala

Im ready for the next one...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jan 25 2009, 12:39 PM~12809665
> *Im ready for the next one...
> *


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Jan 22 2009, 01:55 AM~12779375
> *welp im dunn for a while ive lost alot of dough on these raffles ................but its fun good luck on the new baby jd  i got 6 bro alot of work..............but congrats again
> *


Well I'm about to come back after being dunn for a while from the first raffles. 

So do we know what he chose?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

IM STILL WAITING ON HIS CHOICE MAYBE HE'S STILL IN SHOCK


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 25 2009, 11:35 PM~12815700
> *IM STILL WAITING ON HIS CHOICE MAYBE HE'S STILL IN SHOCK
> *


or maybe is drives a civic and has no idea what he won, LOL


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 26 2009, 02:35 AM~12815700
> *IM STILL WAITING ON HIS CHOICE MAYBE HE'S STILL IN SHOCK
> *


He has forfieted his winnings... draw a new number.


----------



## show-bound

maybe he is waiting for someones elses payment to clear....lol

like in that one commercial...in the auction...

"SOLD"

"I would like to sale it now"...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 26 2009, 02:00 AM~12815836
> *or maybe is drives a civic and has no idea what he won, LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS WRONG


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 26 2009, 01:15 PM~12818518
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS WRONG
> *


I talked to him already. He said I can have his ticket. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

im ready to drop another C-NOTE!


----------



## sypher

ttt


----------



## 1979mc

:uh:


> _Originally posted by sypher_@Jan 28 2009, 07:28 PM~12841272
> *ttt
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 26 2009, 12:35 AM~12815700
> *IM STILL WAITING ON HIS CHOICE MAYBE HE'S STILL IN SHOCK
> *


nah actually just been away from my my computer awhile cuz my screen fuked up and ill send u a pm sometime this week


----------



## soldierboy

looks like some ppl was hoping i died or sumthin fukn vultures


----------



## supercoolguy

Well, if you do end up offing yourself pm me first. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

Guys, this is soldierboy here, someone has hacked my account and I can no longer get into it. Luckily, this my other screen name. I'll send you shipping instructions through PM. Thanks! :yes: 

By the way, I have seen some nice offers on here, if someone want to go ahead and jump on these hit me up and you can paypal me...say $1850.00 and we got a deal. Act fast before Soldierboy comes back on...I mean the person who hacked my acct. :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy

yeah ok


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Jan 29 2009, 09:50 PM~12854233
> *Guys, this is soldierboy here, someone has hacked my account and I can no longer get into it. Luckily, this my other screen name. I'll send you shipping instructions through PM. Thanks! :yes:
> 
> By the way, I have seen some nice offers on here, if someone want to go ahead and jump on these hit me up and you can paypal me...say $1850.00 and we got a deal. Act fast before Soldierboy comes back on...I mean the person who hacked my acct. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

PM ME YOUR INFO IF YOU HAVENT SEEN YOUR KEYCHAIN


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo+Jan 27 2009, 05:53 PM~12831765-->
> 
> 
> 
> im ready to drop another C-NOTE!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-59Impala_@Jan 25 2009, 03:39 PM~12809665
> *Im ready for the next one...
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=441735&st=440


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 5 2009, 01:11 AM~12912076
> *PM ME YOUR INFO IF YOU HAVENT SEEN YOUR KEYCHAIN
> *



PM sent


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

THANKS THEY'LL BE LEAVING TOMORROW


----------



## haze1995

Can I get a keychain for my $100?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

UHH YEAH


----------



## haze1995

Cool, ill shoot ya a PM with my info.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 29 2009, 01:26 PM~12849348
> *looks like some ppl was hoping i died or sumthin fukn vultures
> *


THAT AND MFERS SAY THE RAFFLE WAS RIGGED :angry:


----------



## soldierboy

we get keychains?


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@May 6 2009, 12:23 AM~13800001
> *THAT AND MFERS SAY THE RAFFLE WAS RIGGED :angry:
> *


dont know how ppl can say them things when u got like wut 15+ winners from all different parts of the country


----------



## hugos76

I could of won this raffle if I just would of payed soldierboy 200.00 for his extra ticket :banghead:


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@May 7 2009, 01:47 PM~13817179
> *I could of won this raffle if I just would of payed soldierboy 200.00 for his extra ticket :banghead:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## soldierboy

any update JD? :dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jul 8 2009, 05:14 PM~14415257
> *any update JD?  :dunno:
> *


SOON


----------



## soldierboy

KOOL BEANS :nicoderm: i know it will be worth the wait


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WHEELS WILL BE DONE REAL SOON


----------



## soldierboy

:thumbsup:


----------



## soldierboy

:cheesy: any news?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ALMOST DONE


----------



## soldierboy

damn homie i can make babies faster than you can make rims! :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Oct 13 2009, 08:58 PM~15349228
> *damn homie i can make babies faster than you can make rims! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah me too remember I have 10 kids

But these guys with these one off design skills take fn for ever then to transfer a design into the compputer fix it text it 
That's like having twins


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Oct 14 2009, 07:47 AM~15352269
> *Yeah me too remember I have 10 kids
> 
> But these guys with these one off design skills take fn for ever then to transfer a design into the compputer fix it text it
> That's like having twins
> *


i know im just fuckin with you i had my twins last night... baby girls :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

YOUR KIDDING RIGHT


----------



## soldierboy

nope!


----------



## JasonJ

TTT


----------



## red chev

check ourt raffle 17..30 bucks a ticket witha chance to win 2..yes 2 sets of z's !!!


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Oct 13 2009, 10:58 PM~15349228
> *damn homie i can make babies faster than you can make rims! :biggrin:
> *



WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## JasonJ

TTT


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 31 2009, 02:31 PM~16146773
> *TTT
> *


do you know something i dont?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Dec 31 2009, 09:15 PM~16149977
> *do you know something i dont?
> *


NO BUT I DO :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 31 2009, 10:25 PM~16150393
> *NO BUT I DO :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: its not very polite to keep secrets


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 1 2010, 08:55 PM~16157209
> *:angry: its not very polite to keep secrets
> *


IT WONT BE A SECRET MUCH LONGER


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 1 2010, 09:27 PM~16157501
> *IT WONT BE A SECRET MUCH LONGER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy

ttt


----------



## soldierboy

:banghead: the fucking suspense is killing me


----------



## JasonJ

LOL.... what are you putting them on when you get them? I cant wait to see these fuckers, im sure they are going to be the shizz.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 13 2010, 09:11 PM~16284122
> *LOL.... what are you putting them on when you get them? I cant wait to see these fuckers, im sure they are going to be the shizz.
> *


ITS TAKING SO LONG THAT WERE GONNA ADD SOME EXTRAS TO THE ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 13 2010, 09:54 PM~16284824
> *ITS TAKING SO LONG THAT WERE GONNA ADD SOME EXTRAS TO THE ALSO :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: do your thing i know ill be happy when they are done and i hope i aint buggin you too much


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 13 2010, 09:11 PM~16284122
> *LOL.... what are you putting them on when you get them? I cant wait to see these fuckers, im sure they are going to be the shizz.
> *


more than likely it will be my bomb in the avi unless i get something else but im redoin the bomb black and looking for a 62 wagon


----------



## soldierboy

:run:


----------



## soldierboy

:run:


----------



## JasonJ

Nothing yet?


----------



## Wizzard

So this raffle ended eventually!  
I know theese wheels will be of the hook.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 6 2010, 04:41 AM~16811777
> *So this raffle ended eventually!
> I know theese wheels will be of the hook.
> *


It ended over a year ago...


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 6 2010, 04:53 PM~16812495
> *It ended over a year ago...
> *


True, and it started almost two years ago.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

The engraved wheels on JD's 63 came out bad ass and these are taking over a year so they must be even better. :yes: :yes:


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Mar 6 2010, 08:42 PM~16816325
> *The engraved wheels on JD's 63 came out bad ass and these are taking over a year so they must be even better.  :yes:  :yes:
> *


well see


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Mar 6 2010, 10:53 AM~16812495-->
> 
> 
> 
> It ended over a year ago...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wizzard_@Mar 6 2010, 12:10 PM~16812945
> *True, and it started almost two years ago.
> *


 :drama:


----------



## soldierboy

TTT


----------



## soldierboy




----------



## soldierboy




----------



## ESIDECADDY

:0 :drama: :drama:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Apr 7 2010, 09:37 AM~17122333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHOULD HAVE PUT A ZENITH LOGO ON TOP OF THE BUILDING


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 15 2010, 07:39 PM~17206690
> *SHOULD HAVE PUT A ZENITH LOGO ON TOP OF THE BUILDING
> *


i have faith im just teasing :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Finished product?


----------



## JasonJ

Where dey? :420:


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 20 2010, 07:10 PM~17554935
> *Where dey?  :420:
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

At the engraver they have takin a lot longer than I ever wanted but they are one of a kind will have pics up soon


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@May 20 2010, 08:19 PM~17556803
> *At the engraver they have takin a lot longer than I ever wanted but they are one of a kind will have pics up soon
> *


plus 5 wheels take longer then 4 aint that right JD


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@May 22 2010, 04:15 PM~17571560
> *plus 5 wheels take longer then 4 aint that right JD
> *


 :drama:


----------



## JasonJ

JULY BUMP?


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 6 2010, 06:13 PM~17975542
> *JULY BUMP?
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## JasonJ

August hno:


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 4 2010, 08:58 PM~18230810
> *August  hno:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

i work for big o tires in oakland and ordered some wheels like a month or two ago and was just wondering whats up! cant wait to get em!


----------



## catfish801

talked to jd smoothed shit out . straight up guy , you need to talk to him to understand text pm dont always come out right


----------



## JasonJ

:sprint:


----------



## catfish801

ttt


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

???? whats up with the wheels man?


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 10 2008, 12:38 AM~11052579
> *COME ON FAM ILL THROW IN A FREE KEYCHAIN FOR EVERY # BOUGHT
> *



And I felt bad cause I never got my keychainS either :no: :sprint:


----------



## JasonJ

Soldierboy... when is the last time you got an update from JD on your wheels that you won... either on here, PM, or by phone? Thx.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 22 2010, 11:23 AM~18375815
> *Soldierboy... when is the last time you got an update from JD on your wheels that you won... either on here, PM, or by phone? Thx.
> *


THE LAST TIME HE ASKED 

I KNOW THESE WHEELS HAVE TAKEN A LOT LONGER THAN THEY WERE SUPPOSED TO BUT ME AND HIM HAVE STAYED IN CONTACT I THINK ITS EVERYONE THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH IT THATS BEING IMPATIENT 

WERE NOT MAKING HIM SOME CHINA WHEELS OR SOME STORE BOUGHT WHEELS THESE ARE ONE OF A KIND 

THE DELAY WAS THE FACT THE 1ST ENGRAVER BAILED OUT AFTER SITTING ON THE WHEELS 
THE SECOND ONE HAS NOT HAD TIME TO FINISH THEM 
THE DESIGN ALSO TOOK ALOT OF TIME TO MAKE 
THE LASER TOOK ALOT OF TRIAL AND ERROR THESE WERE ACTUALLY THE 1ST WHEELS WE EVER PUT A LASER DESIGN ON 

ANY MORE ? JASON


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 22 2010, 11:23 AM~18375815
> *
> *


OHH I ALMOST FORGOT 


"The bitterness of poor quality lingers long after the sweetness of low cost is forgotten".
:uh:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 22 2010, 01:13 PM~18376121
> *THE LAST TIME HE ASKED
> 
> I KNOW THESE WHEELS HAVE TAKEN A LOT LONGER THAN THEY WERE SUPPOSED TO BUT ME AND HIM HAVE STAYED IN CONTACT I THINK ITS EVERYONE THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH IT THATS BEING IMPATIENT
> 
> WERE NOT MAKING HIM SOME CHINA WHEELS OR SOME STORE BOUGHT WHEELS THESE ARE ONE OF A KIND
> 
> THE DELAY WAS THE FACT THE 1ST ENGRAVER BAILED OUT AFTER SITTING ON THE WHEELS
> THE SECOND ONE HAS NOT HAD TIME TO FINISH THEM
> THE DESIGN ALSO TOOK ALOT OF TIME TO MAKE
> THE LASER TOOK ALOT OF TRIAL AND ERROR THESE WERE ACTUALLY THE 1ST WHEELS WE EVER PUT A LASER DESIGN ON
> 
> ANY MORE ? JASON
> *


Yea, so its been 1 year and 7 months, how much longer?

I got the PM about people sticking their nose in where it doesnt belong... but look at it from our point of view, people who trusted you and put in on the raffle deserve the common courtesy of seeing the lucky winner receive what he has won dont you think? But when you tried to get this topic deleted it got alot of people wondering what was up... and well, i guess people PM me because they know i put in some $$$ in on it and that im a mod and can find out what happened to the topic etc.... alot of people are scared to say anything i guess.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 22 2010, 01:13 PM~18376430
> *Yea, so its been 1 year and 7 months, how much longer?
> 
> I got the PM about people sticking their nose in where it doesnt belong... but look at it from our point of view, people who trusted you and put in on the raffle deserve the common courtesy of seeing the lucky winner receive what he has won dont you think? But when you tried to get this topic deleted it got alot of people wondering what was up... and well, i guess people PM me because they know i put in some $$$ in on it and that im a mod and can find out what happened to the topic etc.... alot of people are scared to say anything i guess.
> *


2 SETS OF WHEELS FROM 21 RAFFELS I THINK THE STATS SPEAK FOR THEM SELVES

THIS TOPIC WAS NOT SUPPOSED TO BE DELETED THE ONE WERE PEOPLE WERE STARTING DRAMA AND HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT 

SCARED OF WHAT SHIT IM STILL HERE IM NOT GOING ANYWERE (LIKE THE GUY FROM CANADA THAT BURNED ME FOR 7 GRAND )

SHIT I WAS AT BRENT BABY SHOWER YESTERDAY 

HIS WHEELS WILL BE DONE LATE OCT


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

MY NUMBER IS STILL THE SAME AND EVERYONE KNOWS WERE MY SHOP IS AND MOST KNOW WERE I LIVE


----------



## mikelowsix4

A JD Dont sweat it, your a business man and a stand up guy. Like you said , you would rather deliver quality wheels that took some extra time then some cheap wheels that poeple are not going to be satisified with. Anyways JD when you have the next Raffle let me know so I could have my chance at winning. I dont care about waiting a while for some tight ass quality Zenith of California wheels. I would rather spend my money on some Z's then some chinas any day. keep me posted homie.


Mikelowsix4


----------



## supercoolguy

what ever happened to the winners raffle???


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Aug 29 2010, 05:53 PM~18435353
> *what ever happened to the winners raffle???
> *


shit sales


----------



## magoo

PM SENT

Thanks
Magoo :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy

i havent been on for a while been really busy have taken a long break fto handle some personal issues i got going on i havent been sweating jd like others i am concerned about my wheels but thats between me and jd im glad u been staying on top of this jason but i dont really think theres an issue shit happens and i didnt ask jd anything specific just to give me some oneofakind engraved wheels like he stated before he could have just put some bullshit together with minimal engraving but i want him to just do his thing if for some reason i dont get my wheels when promised ill appropriately handle it my self


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Sep 1 2010, 06:29 PM~18463588
> *i havent been on for a while been really busy have taken a long break fto handle some personal issues i got going on  i havent been sweating jd like others i am concerned about my wheels but thats between me and jd im glad u been staying on top of this jason but i dont really think theres an issue shit happens and i didnt ask jd anything specific just to give me some oneofakind engraved wheels like he stated before he could have just put some bullshit together with minimal engraving but i want him to just do his thing if for some reason i dont get my wheels when promised ill appropriately handle it my self
> *


The point of a raffle or sweepstakes is that the players trust that the prize will be awarded to the winner thats all im saying. There has been some discussion in the past about whether or not we should continue to allow raffles on LayItLow, so people are watching to see what happens. Im sure JD will deliver eventually, and i hope when they are finally done and posted up that they are the baddest fucking wheels on the planet, because you deserve it after the long wait. Its coming up on 2 years, you have more patience than most people, lol.


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 2 2010, 08:38 AM~18468453
> *The point of a raffle or sweepstakes is that the players trust that the prize will be awarded to the winner thats all im saying. There has been some discussion in the past about whether or not we should continue to allow raffles on LayItLow, so people are watching to see what happens. Im sure JD will deliver eventually, and i hope when they are finally done and posted up that they are the baddest fucking wheels on the planet, because you deserve it after the long wait. Its coming up on 2 years, you have more patience than most people, lol.
> *


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 2 years


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 2 2010, 06:38 AM~18468453
> *The point of a raffle or sweepstakes is that the players trust that the prize will be awarded to the winner thats all im saying. There has been some discussion in the past about whether or not we should continue to allow raffles on LayItLow, so people are watching to see what happens. Im sure JD will deliver eventually, and i hope when they are finally done and posted up that they are the baddest fucking wheels on the planet, because you deserve it after the long wait. Its coming up on 2 years, you have more patience than most people, lol.
> *


2 YEARS WTF :uh:


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 2 2010, 06:38 AM~18468453
> *The point of a raffle or sweepstakes is that the players trust that the prize will be awarded to the winner thats all im saying. There has been some discussion in the past about whether or not we should continue to allow raffles on LayItLow, so people are watching to see what happens. Im sure JD will deliver eventually, and i hope when they are finally done and posted up that they are the baddest fucking wheels on the planet, because you deserve it after the long wait. Its coming up on 2 years, you have more patience than most people, lol.
> *


its all good im just saying ive talked with jd through alot of pms and what not i hes never gave me the run around and pretty much kept me informed
as a painter if iam rushed i cut corners and i dont want that to happen with my wheels plus after a while i decided to get a spare and we worked out a deal


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Sep 3 2010, 07:20 PM~18482138
> *its all good im just saying ive talked with jd through alot of pms and what not i hes never gave me the run around and pretty much kept me informed
> as a painter if iam rushed i cut corners and i dont want that to happen with my wheels plus after a while i decided to get a spare and we worked out a deal
> *


good attitude bro! :thumbsup: just wait a couple years man! im sure it will be worth it! :wow:


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

can u find out whats up for me on the wheels we ordered.....come on now..they r for big o tires west mac n oakland.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 4 2010, 12:21 AM~18483499
> *good attitude bro! :thumbsup:  just wait a couple years man! im sure it will be worth it! :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridincalivato

wheel owned




























just sayin....2 years?


----------



## supercoolguy

any word?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Jan 13 2011, 06:50 PM~19588979
> *any word?
> *


You gotta be patient... this month is only two years since the raffle ended. :happysad:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jan 16 2011, 11:22 PM~19615887-->
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta be patient... this month is only two years since the raffle ended.  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 2 2010, 11:55 AM~18469705
> *2 YEARS WTF :uh:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 22 2010, 01:22 PM~18376496
> *
> 
> HIS WHEELS WILL BE DONE LATE OCT
> *


 :wow: of 2013?


----------



## ESIDECADDY

THIS IS A JOKE... ENGRAVING ONLY TAKE A FEW WEEKS


----------



## Stomper714

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jan 17 2011, 01:51 PM~19621013
> *THIS IS A JOKE... ENGRAVING ONLY TAKE A FEW WEEKS
> *


:yessad: WHAT A RIP, BUT OF COURSE , JD WILL HAVE HIS CHEERLEADERS IN HERE AND HE WILL MAKE ANOTHER ROUND OF FUCK YOUS AND EXCUSES...


----------



## lowcas06




----------



## 817.TX.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 19 2011, 04:19 AM~19637116
> *:yessad: WHAT A RIP, BUT OF COURSE , JD WILL HAVE HIS CHEERLEADERS IN HERE AND HE WILL MAKE ANOTHER ROUND OF FUCK YOUS AND EXCUSES...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ahhwataday

Daaaaaamn, Soldier get em yet?????????/

I could see two months but 2 years? TWO YEARS? 

I dunno, Ive never dug up rocks and extracted ore and melted it down and make wheels out of it. Thats what they're doin right?


----------



## Ahhwataday

Not tryin to get on any ones bad side but it sucks its takin that long. 

Guess the Economy is to blame? Obama said he already fixed that


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Feb 23 2011, 06:32 AM~19939265
> *Not tryin to get on any ones bad side but it sucks its takin that long.
> 
> Guess the Economy is to blame?  Obama said he already fixed that
> *


you are retarded


----------



## Ahhwataday

blah blah blah shut up



Go back and read. Shitty sales was to blame for not having a winners raffle. Notice my question mark? Business might be goin under like so many others. hopefully not


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

SHIT NOT OUR FAULT WE HAVE BEEN WAITING ON HIM TO CONTACT US SINCE LAST YEAR


----------



## Ahhwataday

He is on here everyday. 

He posted 5 months ago on this thread. He won the raffle over 2 years ago. Shit could have been done sometime in that 19 month gap. 

I want some wheels. I gotta do research before I buy. Ill pay an extra dollar for customer service. 

No matter what the story is or who is at fault (shitty sales, Soldierboy, Zenith), I hope it all gets figured out soon. Shit happens, but I hate to see bad things happen to anyone

This shit is drivin me crazy, i wanna see what they look like haha


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Feb 25 2011, 11:35 PM~19963965
> *He is on here everyday.
> 
> He posted 5 months ago on this thread. He won the raffle over 2 years ago.  Shit could have been done sometime in that 19 month gap.
> 
> I want some wheels.  I gotta do research before I buy.   Ill pay an extra dollar for customer service.
> 
> No matter what the story is or who is at fault (shitty sales, Soldierboy, Zenith), I hope it all gets figured out soon.    Shit happens, but I hate to see bad things happen to anyone
> 
> This shit is drivin me crazy, i wanna see what they look like haha
> *


THERE IS A STORY BEHIND THIS WHOLE NIGHTMARE ASK JASON J HE KNOWS THE DETAILS 
ENGRAVER FELL THREW WITH THE OG DEAL I WAS TRYING TO MAKE A SET OF 4K ONE OF A KIND WHEELS BUT THE ENGRAVER THAT ORIGINALLY AGREED TO DO THE WORK FLAKED ON ME SO BY THE TIME WE GOT EVERYTHING READY AND SET UP IVE BEEN WAITING FOR THE WINNER TO GET BACK TO ME SO I CAN CLARIFY WHAT HE WANTS AND NEEDS 

IF I DONT HEAR FROM HIM SOON ILL JUST MAKE A SET OF 13'S AND CALL IT A DAY 
ITS NOT HIS FAULT BUT I DIDNT WANNA MAKE HIM SOMETHING HE COULDNT USE CAUSE HIS CAR WASNT DONE


----------



## Str8 Klownin

:uh: :nono:


----------



## Ahhwataday

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 26 2011, 03:59 AM~19964393
> *THERE IS A STORY BEHIND THIS WHOLE NIGHTMARE ASK JASON J HE KNOWS THE DETAILS
> ENGRAVER FELL THREW WITH THE OG DEAL I WAS TRYING TO MAKE A SET OF 4K ONE OF A KIND  WHEELS BUT THE ENGRAVER THAT ORIGINALLY AGREED TO DO THE WORK FLAKED ON ME SO  BY THE TIME WE GOT EVERYTHING READY AND SET UP IVE BEEN WAITING FOR THE WINNER TO GET BACK TO ME SO I CAN CLARIFY WHAT HE WANTS AND NEEDS
> 
> IF I DONT HEAR FROM HIM SOON ILL JUST MAKE A SET OF 13'S AND CALL IT A DAY
> ITS NOT HIS FAULT BUT I DIDNT WANNA MAKE HIM SOMETHING HE COULDNT USE CAUSE HIS CAR WASNT DONE
> *



Daaaaaamn. 

I hope it gets straight so me and other ppl with interest can gain faith in Zenith and buy wheels or grab a raffle spot :biggrin: If yall do any more. Id be interested but not if its a "how ever the fuck you want it" raffle


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 26 2011, 12:59 AM~19964393
> *THERE IS A STORY BEHIND THIS WHOLE NIGHTMARE ASK JASON J HE KNOWS THE DETAILS
> ENGRAVER FELL THREW WITH THE OG DEAL I WAS TRYING TO MAKE A SET OF 4K ONE OF A KIND  WHEELS BUT THE ENGRAVER THAT ORIGINALLY AGREED TO DO THE WORK FLAKED ON ME SO  BY THE TIME WE GOT EVERYTHING READY AND SET UP IVE BEEN WAITING FOR THE WINNER TO GET BACK TO ME SO I CAN CLARIFY WHAT HE WANTS AND NEEDS
> 
> IF I DONT HEAR FROM HIM SOON ILL JUST MAKE A SET OF 13'S AND CALL IT A DAY
> ITS NOT HIS FAULT BUT I DIDNT WANNA MAKE HIM SOMETHING HE COULDNT USE CAUSE HIS CAR WASNT DONE
> *


i called and left you a message today with my phone number

i told you how i wanted them in detail WAY BEFORE we even talked a bout a spare you would make me too for some extra $$ and in case you forgot CHROME 13x7 72 spoke cross laced ENGRAVED HUBS, KNOCK OFFS, AND WHEELS and my bomb will be black incase you want to two tone my "FULL CUSTOM ONE OF A KIND WHEELS" so now that that is cleared up HOW LONG am i looking at to receive my wheels


----------



## Cheech Marin

:uh: :wow: :drama:


----------



## Ahhwataday

I yi yi


----------



## baggedout81

:0


----------



## acosta512

:scrutinize:


----------



## Caddylac

Damn straight up buster move right here! :uh:


----------



## Harley Starr

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Harley Starr, HUSTLE_HARDER_63
:wave:


----------



## soldierboy

TTT


----------



## Ahhwataday

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 26 2011, 12:39 AM~19963030
> *SHIT NOT OUR FAULT WE HAVE BEEN WAITING ON HIM TO CONTACT US SINCE LAST YEAR
> *


----------



## lowcas06

You there?
So on the rims how much longer? It's been over 11months... Last time I talked to u, u said 2 weeks, it's now been 10to 11 weeks..


----------



## RML3864

> _Originally posted by lowcas06_@Mar 8 2011, 06:55 AM~20040881
> *You there?
> So on the rims how much longer? It's been over 11months... Last time I talked to u, u said 2 weeks, it's now been 10to 11 weeks..
> *


 :0 DAMN


----------



## 817.TX.

> _Originally posted by lowcas06_@Mar 8 2011, 07:55 AM~20040881
> *You there?
> So on the rims how much longer? It's been over 11months... Last time I talked to u, u said 2 weeks, it's now been 10to 11 weeks..
> *


Dont worry!! he is almost done building his ride, your rims are next!! :drama:


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by lowcas06_@Mar 8 2011, 05:55 AM~20040881
> *You there?
> So on the rims how much longer? It's been over 11months..
> *



11 months for a set of rims? Holy Fuck!!!!!


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Mar 2 2011, 03:36 PM~19999092
> *i called and left you a message today with my phone number
> 
> i told you how i wanted them in detail WAY BEFORE we even talked a bout a spare you would make me too for some extra $$ and in case you forgot CHROME 13x7 72 spoke cross laced ENGRAVED HUBS, KNOCK OFFS, AND WHEELS and  :uh: my bomb will be black incase  you want to two tone my "FULL CUSTOM ONE OF A KIND WHEELS" so now that that is cleared up HOW LONG am i looking at to receive my wheels
> *


 Ugh!:uh: ....o.m.g! Just chill tha Fuk out dude its only been 2years! :uh: zeniths are the best! :wow: ..or ze-nots,or fake-tons..whatever the hell j.d.s calls em these dayz :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## el cuate-g

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## srt1

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Mar 8 2011, 01:01 PM~20043102
> *11 months for a set of rims?  Holy Fuck!!!!!
> *


man im glad i got mine a couple of years ago when he was str8. it's coo that Zenith(original) is right down tha street  cause i can check up on my order any day of tha week and :wow: for myself :biggrin:


----------



## el cuate-g

Why do these rims take so long to build? WWK takes about 2 weeks. Not comparing but i believe similar quality. Not criticising just curious.


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by lowcas06_@Mar 8 2011, 06:55 AM~20040881
> *You there?
> So on the rims how much longer? It's been over 11months... Last time I talked to u, u said 2 weeks, it's now been 10to 11 weeks..
> *


 :uh: its only been 11 weeks bro..they take over 2 years .. just wait a few years bro..quit being so impatient :uh:


----------



## Harley Starr

:drama:


----------



## supercoolguy

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Mar 8 2011, 07:47 AM~20041115
> *Dont worry!! he is almost done building his ride, your rims are next!!  :drama:
> *


 :0


----------



## supercoolguy

[/quote]


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@   Mar 2 2011   , 03:36 PM~19999092
> *i called and left you a message today with my phone number
> 
> i told you how i wanted them in detail WAY BEFORE we even talked a bout a spare you would make me too for some extra $$ and in case you forgot CHROME 13x7 72 spoke cross laced ENGRAVED HUBS, KNOCK OFFS, AND WHEELS and my bomb will be black incase  you want to two tone my "FULL CUSTOM ONE OF A KIND WHEELS" so now that that is cleared up HOW LONG am i looking at to receive my wheels
> *


:wow: :wow: this from mar 2, and jd still didnt reply.... :uh:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

damn...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

TTT FOR SOLDIERBOY'S WHEELS !!!


----------



## sandiegohat

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## 63impala1

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 23 2011, 05:00 AM~20158636
> *:wow:  :wow:  this from mar 2, and jd still didnt reply.... :uh:
> *


hey homie ive been waiting 4 7 months i call he dont answer i tex he dont tex back i think its bullshit and he made me pay up front might have 2 jus say fuck him and take him 2 court 4 my rims


----------



## AGUILAR3

You would have to be a Fool to order ZENITHS of Ca these days.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 63impala1+Mar 23 2011, 11:47 PM~20166804-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey homie ive been waiting 4 7 months i call he dont answer i tex he dont tex back i think its bullshit and he made me pay up front might have 2 jus say fuck him and take him 2 court 4 my rims
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jd said thanks , he said the rims look good on his magazine car above . Guess you bought his set ... :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AGUILAR3_@Mar 24 2011, 03:24 AM~20167226
> *You would have to be a Fool to order ZENITHS of Ca these days.
> *


:yessad: and I used to want a set of his wheels , but not anymore ....


----------



## Ahhwataday

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 24 2011, 12:21 PM~20168704
> *Jd said thanks , he said the rims look good on his magazine car above . Guess you bought his set ... :dunno:
> :yessad: and I used to want a set of his wheels , but not anymore ....
> *



x2


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63+Feb 26 2011, 12:59 AM~19964393-->
> 
> 
> 
> IVE BEEN WAITING FOR THE WINNER TO GET BACK TO ME SO I CAN CLARIFY WHAT HE WANTS AND NEEDS
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-soldierboy_@Mar 2 2011, 03:36 PM~19999092
> *i called and left you a message today with my phone number
> 
> i told you how i wanted them in detail WAY BEFORE we even talked a bout a spare you would make me too for some extra $$ and in case you forgot CHROME 13x7 72 spoke cross laced ENGRAVED HUBS, KNOCK OFFS, AND WHEELS and my bomb will be black incase  you want to two tone my "FULL CUSTOM ONE OF A KIND WHEELS" so now that that is cleared up HOW LONG am i looking at to receive my wheels
> *




tick tock motherfuckers..... wheres homies wheels at JD?


----------



## sandiegohat

Bump!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

TTT!!!!! :uh: cmon JD, where's homies wheels at???


----------



## A TODA MADRE

:biggrin: crazy shit


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

maybe he hasnt been in here reading this shit




:cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## supercoolguy

man i had $500 in this.


----------



## sandiegohat

Bump


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Mar 27 2011, 07:33 PM~20196138
> *man i had $500 in this.
> *


Feeling fucked yet? Don't say it too loudly , he might have it deleted hno:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63+Mar 24 2011, 04:16 PM~20170544-->
> 
> 
> 
> NO SORRY BUT I GAVE UP ON DEALS AND HOOKUPS
> 
> IT SUCKS BUT WHEN SHIT GOT BAD EVERYONE HATED
> 
> BUT WHEN SHIT WAS GOOD EVERYONE LOVED US LOL
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 24 2011, 10:04 PM~20173356
> *THINGS ARE LOOKING GOOD FOR THE FUTURE
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Str8 Klownin

zenith wire wheels is bad for la raza!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

DAM ALL BAD THAT WHY I GO CHINITHS :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## sandiegohat

bump


----------



## 817.TX.




----------



## Ahhwataday

Damn still no word? maybe they are talkin thru pm's


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

:drama:


----------



## ~nip/tuck~

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Mar 12 2011, 08:06 PM~20077607
> *:uh: its only been 11 weeks bro..they take over 2 years .. just wait a few years bro..quit being so impatient :uh:
> *


----------



## soldierboy

He sentmw pm a while back and gave me his personal cell but I forgot and never called I'm going to call now keep all you fillers posted


----------



## soldierboy

So for all you motherfokkers watchin this shit like it's a soapopera I spoke wit jd today he clarified some things bout the engraver which till this day I didn't know now there in someone else's hands anyways he seems like a cool dude I could only take his word but I still don't feel like I got burnt this guys been through alot of bullshit On here mainly from fucking haters and he still ain't gone and is doing right by his CUSTOMERS which how many people talking shit actually own anything zenith shit even a keychain?


----------



## mikelowsix4

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Apr 22 2011, 04:18 PM~20398430
> *So for all you motherfokkers watchin this shit  like it's a soapopera I spoke wit jd today he clarified some things bout the engraver which till this day I didn't know now there in someone else's  hands anyways he seems like a cool dude I could only take his word but I still don't feel like I got burnt this guys been through alot of bullshit On here mainly from fucking haters and he still ain't gone and is doing right by his CUSTOMERS which how many people talking shit actually own anything zenith shit even a keychain?
> *



Yeah JD Is a COOL Guy you just need to call him and he'll handle resolve the issue. Forget what everyone else say, I still plan to get me a set of 60 spokes from him whatever the name of the company is. :thumbsup: Bad ass wheels he makes.


----------



## Cheech Marin

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Apr 22 2011, 06:18 PM~20398430
> *So for all you motherfokkers watchin this shit  like it's a soapopera I spoke wit jd today he clarified some things bout the engraver which till this day I didn't know now there in someone else's  hands anyways he seems like a cool dude I could only take his word but I still don't feel like I got burnt this guys been through alot of bullshit On here mainly from fucking haters and he still ain't gone and is doing right by his CUSTOMERS which how many people talking shit actually own anything zenith shit even a keychain?
> *


any pics of the wheels yet homie? I see staying positive but lets keep it 100... nobody in your position would talk down since it would only dely or delete your chances at gettin your wheels... its been awhile and I've seen SEVERAL sets of z's going out he posted in his other topic and last I saw Herman :worship: said it could be arranged making it clear he was never ever approached about doing the job


----------



## soldierboy

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy

still nothing?


----------



## sandiegohat

Damn!


----------



## sandiegohat

soldierboy said:


> ttt


*PROUD WINNER OF ZENITHS BALLER RAFFLE (which i have not recieved) 


LMAFO!*


----------



## soldierboy

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> HERNANS WORKING ON THEM HE HAD SOME SERIOUS FAMILY ISSUES AND WAS GONE FOR 2 MONTHS SO HES WORKING ON GETTING CAUGHT UP


:run:


----------



## DanielDucati

:drama:


----------



## supercoolguy

2 MONTHS? WHAT ABOUT THE YEARS?


----------



## soldierboy

ttt


----------



## Low06

Was up whit my rims homie


----------



## supercoolguy

:buttkick:


----------



## Low06

Was up d'j'


----------



## capone530

u get ur rims mija? maybe it was cuz he saw that buster flag on the trunk of your monte?


----------



## supercoolguy

^ lol ^. ttt


----------



## 13OZKAR

TTT


----------



## Foolish818

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 398078
> TTT


Nice homie


----------



## 13OZKAR

Foolish818 said:


> Nice homie


 THANX HOMIE... I GOT TO SAY, U DONT REALLY SEE KO'S LIKE THESE AROUND!!! TTT ZENITH!!!!!


----------



## donz67

13OZKAR said:


> THANX HOMIE... I GOT TO SAY, U DONT REALLY SEE KO'S LIKE THESE AROUND!!! TTT ZENITH!!!!!


Im pretty sure you got the only set made....1 of 1. They look real good too......


----------



## supercoolguy

Are those k/o's from this raffle? Or did you just want to show them?


----------



## 13OZKAR

supercoolguy said:


> Are those k/o's from this raffle? Or did you just want to show them?


 NO NOT FROM THIS RAFLLE!!!


----------



## mrcadillac

This raffle was not very "BALLER'ish" lol! Just ask for the value of the wheels your ordered but in cash,or pay pal..


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 398078
> TTT











FUCKING SWEET!!


----------



## danny boi

Anyone know where I can get the spinners for the original 72 spoke cross lace zeniths


----------



## mrcadillac

JasonJ said:


> The point of a raffle or sweepstakes is that the players trust that the prize will be awarded to the winner thats all im saying. There has been some discussion in the past about whether or not we should continue to allow raffles on LayItLow, so people are watching to see what happens. Im sure JD will deliver eventually, and i hope when they are finally done and posted up that they are the baddest fucking wheels on the planet, because you deserve it after the long wait. Its coming up on 2 years, you have more patience than most people, lol.


 quit HATING bro! So what if it takes 3 years to wait on rims! It's only 3years! You people need to quit hating on j.d! So what if he rips a few people off..he's a hustla doin his thang! Haters!


----------



## Caddieman 805

:werd:


mrcadillac said:


> quit HATING bro! So what if it takes 3 years to wait on rims! It's only 3years! You people need to quit hating on j.d! So what if he rips a few people off..he's a hustla doin his thang! Haters!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

ttt


----------



## EZUP62

I'm still waiting on mine from raffle 17


----------



## soldierboy

EZUP62 said:


> I'm still waiting on mine from raffle 17


what i thought you got yours!


----------



## sic713

topic is too funny.. but too fucked up. sorry to anyone who hasnt got their shit.. i research before i bought mines.. called up wwk and he took care of me.. 4 weeks for my candy purp wheels..paid i full.. charlie called me every week with updates..


----------



## MINT'Z

wheels shouldent take that long to get PERIOD i dont care what your getting done 2 years fuck that id have lawyers on that shit


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

sic713 said:


> topic is too funny.. but too fucked up. sorry to anyone who hasnt got their shit.. i research before i bought mines.. called up wwk and he took care of me.. 4 weeks for my candy purp wheels..paid i full.. charlie called me every week with updates..




I wonder if i could get a set with the chrome ring on the hub saying Campbell Wire Wheels, instead of WWK.


----------



## Jack Bauer

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> OHH I ALMOST FORGOT
> 
> 
> "The bitterness of poor quality lingers long after the sweetness of low cost is forgotten".
> :uh:


I guess the rotten taste of shit lasts along time. Cause you straight up did some Ass to Mouf on people.


----------



## BIG RED

Jack Bauer said:


> I guess the rotten taste of shit lasts along time. Cause you straight up did some Ass to Mouf on people.


Ha no shit. Just a buster ass fucker is all he turned out to be.


----------



## mrcadillac

Oweeeeeee! J.d. hustles harder! Every minute of every day!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

mikelowsix4 said:


> A JD Dont sweat it, your a business man and a stand up guy. Like you said , you would rather deliver quality wheels that took some extra time then some cheap wheels that poeple are not going to be satisified with. Anyways JD when you have the next Raffle let me know so I could have my chance at winning. I dont care about waiting a while for some tight ass quality Zenith of California wheels. I would rather spend my money on some Z's then some chinas any day. keep me posted homie.
> 
> 
> Mikelowsix4


lol


----------



## G2G_Al

EZUP62 said:


> I'm still waiting on mine from raffle 17


I Joined that club... I got my wheels and traded them for an upgrade.. that I never got.... Damm should have kept the ones I got...


----------



## Big Hollywood

I almost got got once for 4K on some wheels, but you can bet your bottom dollar I got every penny back when it was all said and done. Sometimes people just need some inspiration to pay you back. Fuck a lawyer, go get your money AND your wheels.


----------



## mrcadillac

Is it too late to buy a raffle ticket?


----------

